# ******What IWC watch are you wearing today?********



## Triton9

My new pilot watch


----------



## LodeRunner

IWC Ingenieur "Vintage" Laureus edition, IW323310










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox

Not sure why I don't see a lot of love for these, but works for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copilot

Plenty of love for the current version Yacht Club. Acquired the "original" 3904 white dial Port Classic Chrono ( which resembles the YC to a degree ) at the time the YC was larger than your reduced diameter variation. Love the current size, only wish IWC would have retained the past black dial/silver chapter ring as a option. I would get one in a heartbeat. If I didn't have my 3904, your watch would be on my wrist. So yes...lots of love for your great taste in choosing the YC.

Enjoy


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## chenzhu_an




----------



## Burningstorm

Love my Mark XVIII.


----------



## JLVox

Burningstorm said:


> Love my Mark XVIII.


Looks great


----------



## lo_scrivano

Burningstorm said:


> Love my Mark XVIII.


Me too! I love all the colors but I ended up going white. I like that your date window blends in with the dial. That's the only one thing they got wrong on the otherwise stunning LPP.


----------



## Pun

Skinny Ingenieur tapiserie dial today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2mWingspan




----------



## green_pea

My new summer strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

My vintage Ingénieur today. Splendid accuracy even today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagwap

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am thinking of this combination. Is this the Mark XVIII with the leather or fabric strap? I understand they changed the dial colour/texture slightly.

Did the braclet cost way to much?


----------



## wkw

jagwap said:


> I am thinking of this combination. Is this the Mark XVIII with the leather or fabric strap? I understand they changed the dial colour/texture slightly.
> 
> Did the braclet cost way to much?


Mine came with a calf strap. I ordered a bracelet with the watch. If memory serves, the bracelet cost about US$1000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

Just bought the titanium version!


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Nice one - somehow I have forgotten about the Ti version. Very nice indeed.

I'm wearing its older sibling with quite a bit of mileage, as you can see, unfortunately. Nothing that a good cleaning and polishing can fix, I'm sure.


----------



## trebor2

I'd forgotten about the Ti version too. Spotted it at my AD. Very light and comfortable.


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Ingenieur Titanium









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Ingenieur SL Skinny 3506


----------



## Cresta

Portuguese 5001 with a black dial. Love it.


----------



## IWC1987

Petit Prince....









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

My Ingenieur 3239 on an IWC rubber strap I managed to buy new at my local AD yesterday:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## CTSteve

Wearing this bad boy today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dw3107

Trusty 3717 at sundown









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim

hello from Greece &#8230;..


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krowndd

Burningstorm said:


> Love my Mark XVIII.


Beautiful shot, love this view.


----------



## Aquat1m3r




----------



## soaking.fused

I happened upon this older shot of my 5002 showing some lume and wanted to share.


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239 today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

377714 Ready for the weekend!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Burningstorm

krowndd said:


> Burningstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love my Mark XVIII.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot, love this view.
Click to expand...

Thank you mate. I was away last month and took this.


----------



## Aquat1m3r




----------



## jimiwilli

Big Pilot today 🙂


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus




----------



## McPGA

This one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burningstorm

McPGA said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Sir are one lucky man! Beautiful.


----------



## gunnerx

My very first IWC!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

Portofino


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## lo_scrivano

Heading to EWR to board a flight home...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

The XVI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aongwatt

Love it.


----------



## mo11

Will yesterday do...?


----------



## edwood




----------



## CTSteve

LPP on a beautiful fall day









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Big day, Big Pilot day.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

*Q rulez*

A"Q"atimer and Kodia"Q"


----------



## MHe225

Been wearing this all week and will be wearing it next week too. Photo was taken yesterday.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Just got it so gotta wear it....ref 1819 circa 1972 on a reindeer strap


----------



## jimmytamp

My new arrival


----------



## Jeff43

Pilot 36.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## damascato

7 days









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1




----------



## OneOwner

My very much loved Ingenieur 3805. This has been my daily wear for over 20 years. Part quartz, part mechanical aka mechaquartz. All packed into a compact Jaeger Le Coultre movement surrounded with an anti-magnetic case. I recently sent it to IWC for repair and although they said no parts were available they did get it running again. I don't know what they did but my hope is that they worked some magic so that it will continue to run for the rest of my days. I have since bought a mechanical watch with a well established movement to ensure that I have something that will last a lifetime. But this IWC will always be very special to me. Last week I went into my local IWC Boutique to look at the new stock. They noticed my older watch but nobody had ever seen one before. It's nice to have something unique. That said I love my new mechanical. There's something about hearing the tick tock heartbeat of a fully mechanical watch that warms the soul.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## oso2276

Moded IWC Mark XV









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## WatchNoob89

My newly acquired piece!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weiserone

Njnjcfp88 said:


> Just got it so gotta wear it....ref 1819 circa 1972 on a reindeer strap


Rally a nice piece you have there.


----------



## sandjunkie




----------



## Fellows

Beautiful! Nice AMG as well...


----------



## Flippster

Baby Portuguese...


----------



## letmein




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot Saint-Exupéry Edition


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## jimmytamp

Hello from Vegas...









Cheers


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## mnf67

3239 Ingenieur this Sunday:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Mark XVI came up in the rotation 10 days ago; is still on my wrist:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Recycling an old picture I took but still works! I thing I wear this guy waaaay too much.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7

A Le Petit Prince chrono for me today.

Wearing new suede "shoes" in Cognac from a Swedish retailer.

























Thanks.


----------



## NM-1

GST today...


----------



## Gatier

My one and only IWC


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A

Just love this one!









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## wristcheck

My new IWC. Anyone need the time?


----------



## yessir69

This one.


----------



## paulie8777

My Le Petit Prince on a Thom AMMO strap by #handmadewatchstrap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

After a few weeks with my Mark XVI, I took a short IWC-hiatus and wore my Minerva Pythagore. Now back to IWC with a classic (vintage collection):


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Big Pilot on the train.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## toffee67

Going with the old school Yacht Club today!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Piccolo principe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69




----------



## TheGiant

Can’t figure out which one to wear today!


----------



## Tony A.H

Big ingy for today and next few days


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Simple Mark XV today.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## paolo83

I wish I had the same problem   
Nice collection



TheGiant said:


> Can't figure out which one to wear today!


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## damascato

Pilot Chrono Petit Prince with blue strap by Combat Straps (divine).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## regulateurBear




----------



## lo_scrivano

damascato said:


> Pilot Chrono Petit Prince with blue strap by Combat Straps (divine).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite IWC! Looks great on the strap.


----------



## digiluma

Wearing my Mark XII. 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

3239 Ingenieur today:


----------



## damascato

G'day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

damascato said:


> G'day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How big is your wrist if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## damascato

lo_scrivano said:


> How big is your wrist if you don't mind me asking?


Just over 6.5" mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnomeCop

Big Pilot Tribute to 5002 "Safari"


----------



## Fourringz

GnomeCop said:


> Big Pilot Tribute to 5002 "Safari"


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

damascato said:


> Just over 6.5" mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes me wonder if I could also rock one with 6.5 flat. There is a new Spitfire Chrono that is 41mm so I'm eyeing that. May be hard to get my hands on.


----------



## damascato

lo_scrivano said:


> Makes me wonder if I could also rock one with 6.5 flat. There is a new Spitfire Chrono that is 41mm so I'm eyeing that. May be hard to get my hands on.


You need to try it on. On my wrist it definitely doesn't look too big









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjo1988

3714


----------



## BigFatFred

MK XVI


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske




----------



## phrede

-via iPhone


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## clarencek

My first IWC.


----------



## chippyboy

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Moded Mark XV









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69




----------



## GnomeCop




----------



## jodanjo

Henrik A said:


> Just love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


<3 lpp!


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jodanjo

oso2276 said:


> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


nicee classic look


----------



## oso2276

jodanjo said:


> nicee classic look


Thanks. It remained in my wrist today









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Addiction

3714-45


----------



## jimiwilli

Recycled pic from yesterday, but since I slept in it, I think I get a pass 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur today:


----------



## bingo.patel

Iwc 3714 18kt gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neebsta

I’m new to IWC and picked up a 5004 IWC Big Pilot last week. I very nearly picked up a Top Gun Big Pilot instead - but I thought I’d play it safe.


----------



## phrede

This










-via iPhone


----------



## McCarthy




----------



## jodanjo

bingo.patel said:


> Iwc 3714 18kt gold
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a beauty wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo.patel

Thank you bud. It is indeed a beauty. Iwc models go very unnoticed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drypcheng

Let's see some Patina 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dron_jones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek




----------



## IWC1987

Petit price today








Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Anyone rocking a Pilot Chrono 43mm on a 6.25 wrist? Went to try it on and felt like I couldn’t possibly wear it. I’m eyeing the 39mm Spitfire Chrono but worried it may have the opposite problem of being too small for a pilot chronograph.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandjunkie




----------



## panucorodolfo

IWC cal 8541, R 847, I believe it is a 1968 watch. 37 mm without the crown.









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Today I wore one of the two that were delivered this morning. 

















Titanium Compass watch, reference 3511, made between 1991 and 1996.


----------



## MHe225

Today / this week


----------



## bingo.patel

Just in iwc pilot mark XvIII

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Davido22

Spitfire


----------



## erikclabaugh

Wow, there are some really stunning pieces on this thread! Here's my LPP 3777-14 on a Drunkartstraps canvas strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielSzeto

*Here is the lovely Mark XVII!*


----------



## simonrox

Finally got my BP LPP today and delighted is an understatement!


----------



## rnosky

Most comfortable watch I've ever worn.


----------



## BigFatFred

MK XVI


----------



## BigFatFred

Nice white dial. Very different to black


----------



## dosei




----------



## clarencek




----------



## Time Exposure

Post Easter clean up finally finished.


----------



## DripCassanova

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

-via iPhone


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Perfect color match with our WB original blue two-piece nato :-!


----------



## frozenotter




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_IW327002_


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Again ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Been wearing my Mark XVI for a week now. Photo was taken on Friday


----------



## lo_scrivano

stbob said:


> _IW327002_


Nice watch buddy! Here's mine 

The dial on this watch is such a joy. Impossible to convey in photos.


----------



## trebor2




----------



## Betampex

Top Gun









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

And again today ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

watchimus said:


> And again today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask if the Kelvar is actually water resistant? It's rubber and leather thing?


----------



## GnomeCop

back on the IWC oem bufflao strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking my new IWC Timezoner Spitfire!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## newhorizon

UTZ Tuesday!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lammylee

IWC Ingenieur AMG Black Ceramic [e







moji106]


----------



## anonymousmoose

Pilot Chrono on a disgracefully cheap but good looking brown replica gator strap. I wouldn't have it any other way right now.









My TAG and Omega quartz's are feeling lonely and have been for a while. Ones on strike and wants a replacement battery.


----------



## TONY.A.H

Armidoro said:


> Rocking my new IWC Timezoner Spitfire!


Lovely piece :-! b-).
does it wear a bit smaller that all other BPs due to it's wider bezel ??.


----------



## Tony A.H

TONY.A.H said:


> Lovely piece :-! b-).
> does it wear a bit smaller that all other BPs due to it's wider bezel ??.


something weird happened this morning .
couldn't log in. the only option i got was to use my Name all in Caps !. which makes it look like a different person.
anyways. glad it's back to normal now.


----------



## tag189psu

Just picked up my first IWC today


----------



## Lammylee

Bronze in the sun


----------



## BigFatFred

Mk XVI on a soft brown colareb strap


----------



## Dufresne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000

My daily wearer. Still willing to buy the bracelet...


----------



## Tony A.H

Big Ingenieur


----------



## Gatier




----------



## iceman767

.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## sincedric

On the wrist today









Sent from my SM-N9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WhiskeyTengu

...


----------



## gmads

Just got this yesterday and super excited:


----------



## Dan J

New Spitfire Chrono today


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## Bouske




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tempisfugit

Bouske said:


>


Well, at least I get to see ONE photo!

Your wristband has CURVED retainer pins???


----------



## nikhil

I'm planning on getting this one... If you don't mind answering, how big are your wrists?


----------



## adamz28

Bouske said:


>


Wow. I've never noticed that before.


----------



## Bouske

nikhil said:


> I'm planning on getting this one... If you don't mind answering, how big are your wrists?


My wrists are 6.75. Really like this one, fits really well.


----------



## Time Exposure

IWC Porsche Design Titan chronograph, reference 3700/3702/3704. 
So which reference? Ha! Like many old 3700 models, this one was "converted" by IWC (in 2001). It has the dial and movement (and according to the paperwork, the crystal!) from a 1982 reference 3700, the case is signed inside as a reference 3702 (from 1989 per serial number), and the bracelet is the kind you would find on a reference 3704 (from 1992 to 1996). All original IWC parts from different years of production.


----------



## fmc000

My Doppel with a new TWB strap.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## apflorio1

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

5002 for today. tomorrow. the day after tomorrow. till whenever.


https://poetandpoem.com/wind


----------



## bingo.patel

Iwc Big Pilot!!! About to let this baby go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Business travel companion ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

New PPC!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Heritage today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

The best dive watch ever...










(With apologies to the Aquatimer crowd, because those rock too. I just don't have one yet to show off)!


----------



## fmc000

.


----------



## oso2276

IWC Mark XV moded with hands from same generation Spitfire hands









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Still with the moded Mark XV









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## F1_watches

Enjoying a lot the new Pilot's Watch Timezoner Spitfire Edition "The Longest Flight"... (I switched out the original green textile strap for IWC's own brown with white stitching leather strap.)


----------



## phaphaphooey

oso2276 said:


> IWC Mark XV moded with hands from same generation Spitfire hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


Lovely lume


----------



## nikhil

fmc000 said:


> My Doppel with a new TWB strap.
> 
> View attachment 14373523
> 
> 
> View attachment 14373525


Sweet!

Which strap is this?

I tried to find it on the twb strap site but couldn't find it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## apflorio1

Happy Flieger Friday the 13th









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000

nikhil said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Which strap is this?
> 
> I tried to find it on the twb strap site but couldn't find it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IWC Style Black Rubber Texture (for DEPLOYANT) White Stitch [iwc_deplrubtex_wht_21mm] - $39.95 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!


----------



## bingo.patel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

IWC Pilot Spitfire Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freesole

Darn awkward 21mm lugs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatier




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

1st day on the job









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

3rd day on the job.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## higginsd

My "new" 5004...










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flippster

My IWC 3531 Small Portuguese!


----------



## apflorio1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maddizm

Doing my reference 3777-04 today. Pretty much at the upper bound of my wrist size (6.5).


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## brandonskinner

Damn you Beluga whale for photobombing my perfectly good wristshot









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Am I the only one here?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murdoc429

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ralfoto




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## brandonskinner

Choo-Choo Observation Society









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## robclone

On pullover...









Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Back on its aftermarket Kevlar style strap


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## iuprof

What do you think of the Hirsch carbon?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Heritage









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## anonymousmoose

iuprof said:


> What do you think of the Hirsch carbon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Love it! Why deployment are you using with it?


----------



## WatchBandit.com

IWC Portuguese Chronograph perfectly matched with our new *WB original Cordura® strap* in blue


----------



## georgeoa

freesole said:


> Darn awkward 21mm lugs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one is amazing! What model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiffy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Just traded my Panerai radiomir black seal 8 days for this fella.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Just switched from the brown LPP strap to the original black one.


----------



## BigFatFred

Mk XVI


----------



## crashpad

Aquatimer Cousteau. It's my first IWC and I'm really liking it. And that lume 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Heritage Big Pilot









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sampswan

LPP PPC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## higginsd

What a Beauty!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Big Pilot at work ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## brandonskinner

My dusty BP









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Flieger Friday


----------



## Time Exposure

OK, I am suggesting an edit to the thread title. Over the last four weeks there has been one Portuguese, and one Aquatimer. The rest have all been Pilots of one type or another. So how about "What Variation of an IWC Pilot Watch Are You Wearing Today?" 
I'm kidding, of course!  But I MUST shake it up a bit...
IWC GST Rattrapante, reference 3715, circa 2002.










For anyone keeping track from my other threads (no one!), yes, this is the third day in a row I'm wearing it. But hey! I am firmly in the grips of "honeymoon bliss!" (it arrived Wednesday). Besides, I want to catch it when it's off by a second. After 43 hours, there has been zero variance from my Atomic Signal clock. Not bad for a "mere" Valjoux 7750. And a 17-year old one at that!


----------



## GnomeCop




----------



## brandonskinner

Heritage









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## thekong

The Right Hander 🙂


----------



## Time Exposure

I love IWC Pilots, even if I grumble about how they have taken over this thread...


----------



## jah

Spitfire!


----------



## Time Exposure

How about another Pilot?

Nah...










A little Pre-Aquatimer Love for the fans. This was such an incredible watch in its day (1983-1997). Well, it still is, actually...

Can't get that shade of lume today unless you fake it! On the other hand, it doesn't glow in the dark anymore.

Ocean 2000, reference 3504, circa 1992.


----------



## ThaWatcher

The 3777-09 what else?


----------



## Time Exposure

How about another Pilot?

Nope.



















Porsche Design Compass (Kompassuhr) in titanium, reference 3511, circa 1992.

IWC used an ETA caliber (2892) because they felt their own automatic was too thick. IWC replaced the parts of the movement that could emit any magnetic interference on the compass, such as the steel escape wheel, pallet fork, balance wheel, ball bearings, etc. The parts were replaced with beryllium alloy and, in the case of the steel bearings in the automatic rotor, synthetic ruby balls.

The Compass watch, originally featuring a hardened, black anodized aluminum case, was designed by Ferdinand Alexander Porsche in 1977 (although he favored titanium, IWC wasn't yet prepared to work with the difficult metal). While there was not a demand for a compass in a watch at the time, Porsche felt it could be a life saver should someone need it.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Spitfire









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

How about another Pilot?

Negatory.

GST Rattrapante in titanium, reference 3715, circa 2002.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

How about another Pilot?

Nuh uh...










IWC Porsche Design Titan chronograph, reference 3700, from 1981. It was IWC's first chronograph wristwatch, and the first serially produced watch with a titanium case and bracelet. There were so many variations of the model, with differences in dials, bracelets, clasps&#8230; This is an all - original version from the first year of production.


----------



## dberg

Time Exposure said:


> How about another Pilot?
> 
> Nuh uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IWC Porsche Design Titan chronograph, reference 3700, from 1981. It was IWC's first chronograph wristwatch, and the first serially produced watch with a titanium case and bracelet. There were so many variations of the model, with differences in dials, bracelets, clasps&#8230; This is an all - original version from the first year of production.


Really like it. How does this wear? I would imagine it is more manageable on the wrist than even the new 41 mm spitfire Chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freesoyu

Just got it today!! Mark XV!









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Time Exposure

dberg said:


> Really like it. How does this wear? I would imagine it is more manageable on the wrist than even the new 41 mm spitfire Chrono.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wears nicely. 42mm case with an integrated bracelet, so it doesn't wear very large. Titanium is my favorite watch metal-light, and doesn't get really hot or cold. If you like to feel "heft" in your wrist watch, this won't be satisfying!


----------



## lo_scrivano

One of my absolute favorites...


----------



## byunts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225




----------



## higginsd

byunts said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the most beautiful Big Pilot IMHO.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Spitfire on Erika’s!


----------



## Time Exposure

How about another Pilot?

Nyet!

Another Titan perhaps? This one, from late 1982, again with all its original hardware. Sometimes referred to as the "full signature dial," this one has the most writing on it of all the Titan dial variations. A handful of Titan collectors prefer this dial version the most.










Just so you all know...yes I love variety and I joke about the proliferation of Pilot watches on this thread, but I can't lie. I think they're AWESOME! That Spitfire on Erika's strap in the post above ROCKS like all the Pilots on this thread.

But it's not going to stop me from posting non-Pilots! Worse, your going to see more Titan-love that look the same but have different dial variations.


----------



## harald-hans

My 35 years old Ocean 2000 ...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hektor323

My IWC 3706 - which I am also selling soon. I absolutely love my 39mm Spitfire Chrono. I purchased this beauty in 2008 and it has been in rotation with my GMT Master, and with miscellaneous non luxury brands and still remains my go to watch. I am considering parting with it and it pains me bc I fall in love every time I put on the watch and coordinate it with one of like 10 NATO straps. Cheers all!


----------



## jonnguyen16

BigFatFred said:


> Mk XVI












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

mnf67 said:


> Ingenieur today:
> View attachment 14716379
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

mnf67 said:


> Ingenieur today:
> View attachment 14716379


 Not a Pilot. Refreshing!

And guess whut...
I'm wearing the Pilot today, dang it!










Okay, not dang it...I really like it. Even if it's not titanium.


----------



## jah

Spitfire on Uncrate’s military strap. Cut from canvas used to make British Army helmets, so a great match!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## iuprof

Merry Christmas









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## APPRF

Pilot Petit Prince


----------



## GreasyDan

Feels good to finally join this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred

Pilot Mk XVI


----------



## kiwi71

Happy New Year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreasyDan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

Lovely looking watch 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Happy New Year, everyone!

Spitfire Chrono bronze ... really loving this so far. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

phrede said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favourite iwcs

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking this baby today!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L




----------



## GnomeCop

Big Pilot Tribute to 5002 "Safari"


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Still one of my favourites!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

This strap looks great on nearly all iwcs


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekong




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

thekong said:


> View attachment 14770391


Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## Armidoro

Boom!









Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## Time Exposure

surf4hours said:


>


Phew! Almost forgot some IWC's don't have Arabic numbers going around the whole dial! I love the Pilots, but like to see a "non-Pilot" -style every now and then. Beautiful!


----------



## GreasyDan

Armidoro said:


> Boom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S10+


Wow. You have two aces in your rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inasia699

I really like the dial and hands on this one.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## mph57

An old one....way older than the plane


----------



## Time Exposure

Just added a 3713 Spitfire "Der Doppelchronograph" split-second timer to the collection, circa 2003. I'm not usually a light-colored dial guy, but at the moment I'm appreciating the touch of diversity.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thekong

Big Pilot Big Date


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreasyDan

These Big Pilots are gorgeous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Bronze SF


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triz

Cant beat the original 3717!


----------



## ThaWatcher

triz said:


> View attachment 14836899
> Cant beat the original 3717!


Lovely, but i prefer the 3777.


----------



## Time Exposure

Lunch at my favorite Vietnamese Pho restaurant










3713 Der Doppelchronograph, circa 2003.


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking this baby today!









Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## wkw

TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 14849805


Nice piece!

I have a similar one and I think I like yours better...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekong

Wearing the Right Hander today
View attachment 14851259


----------



## TAG Fan

wkw said:


> Nice piece!
> 
> I have a similar one and I think I like yours better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - its the 150 years edition.

I do like the different colour sub-registers. Adds a more sporty feel


----------



## Time Exposure

Watching softball practice, wearing one of my IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronographs. This is the one we Titan nerds (like, me and maybe a couple other guys) call the "full signature dial," because it has the full name and logo of both partners.


----------



## Armidoro

Bit of bronze today









Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## Tony A.H

Armidoro said:


> Rocking this baby today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S10+


looks GREAT. lovely Combo (looks like Gunny ?).


----------



## Armidoro

Tony A.H said:


> looks GREAT. lovely Combo (looks like Gunny ?).


Thanks man! It's actually from https://www.mays-berlin.com/
They make pretty awesome straps and looks similar to gunny, but I find these really soft and comfy

Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## GnomeCop

Mark XVIII Edition Hodinkee in ceratanium on a new IWC oem strap from the spitfire series, great match and perfect fit with the ceratanium pin buckle.


----------



## Time Exposure

GnomeCop said:


> View attachment 14856917
> 
> 
> Mark XVIII Edition Hodinkee in ceratanium on a new IWC oem strap from the spitfire series, great match and perfect fit with the ceratanium pin buckle.


Well done! I was just drooling over one of those online, and thinking the strap would be the only thing I would change.


----------



## marcusjchid

Wearing my Heuer Autavia 11063v today, but here's my Aquatimer Chrono









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Armidoro said:


> Thanks man! It's actually from https://www.mays-berlin.com/
> They make pretty awesome straps and looks similar to gunny, but I find these really soft and comfy


i'll check'em out..
thank you :-!


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239 today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Took a couple of photos of my 3227 "beast" yesterday & today.

It doesn't get a lot of wrist time but it's a prized possession:


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Spitfire Chrono for the weekend ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekong




----------



## Tony A.H

the Power of Power Reserve*s*



going with the 5002 Transitional today. tomorrow. till whenever..



Cheers


----------



## pmwas

1906 gold wristwatch. Russian hallmarks...


----------



## nuovorecord

Going with the 3717 on the Top Gun strap today.


----------



## daveswordfish

5002 today...have a great weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Got the PPC on today!









Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## thekong

5002 today


----------



## Tony A.H

still going strong with this.


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## clarencek




----------



## yourwatch617

Mark XVII white dial


----------



## Barnee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Bummer, missed my chance for an entry on page 42 .......

This watch has been featured here before, but it is the one I've been wearing yesterday, today and at least for the rest of the week. Got it a little over 9 years ago, but only took it in to rotation on April 7, 2011


----------



## thekong




----------



## Dre01SS

Blue & Brown type of day









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Partizan555

i think this watch is big for my hand


----------



## mnf67

3239 today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

My newest semi-vintage from 2004:


----------



## clarencek

To go with my bronze version.


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THQ

Got it over the weekend as a daily replacement for my Omega Seamaster PO which is just too bulky.
Mark XVIII LPP. I like the contrast between the blue dial and dark brown calf leather band.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

This just in....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreasyDan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreasyDan

One more. A lot of time in the passenger seat today.

I've been trying to capture a picture of the dial's texture to share with a friend who's considering an IWC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## LesDavidson

Picked this up last week. My first IWC and loving the overall vibe of the watch. The size, the finish, the bracelet, the dial, the squared off hour hand. A new favourite in my collection.


----------



## mbc622

More love for the 3706!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbc622




----------



## LesDavidson

With me in the office and still very much in the honeymoon period...


----------



## LesDavidson

Sorry, double post


----------



## daveswordfish

Green today...stay healthy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking this baby today









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

LesDavidson said:


> Sorry, double post


No apologies necessary, love to see it twice. But you're hiding the second best feature: that squared off hour hand!
What's the best feature, you ask? The tritium! And the size! And the bracelet! Wait, I might have to reassess all the best things about this watch...


----------



## pdfed

My brand new Portofino 8-day!


----------



## peterki




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

2004 GST Rattrapante 3715-37 Edition Jan Ullrich, #25 /250, on a rubber strap this rainy day.


----------



## Wolfy1909

Ingenieur Plastiki


----------



## iggy-th

Kobe - Shaq


----------



## denmanproject

My 5007-02


----------



## drhr

#


----------



## El Conde

denmanproject said:


> My 5007-02
> 
> View attachment 14954265


Absolutely gorgeous. Smart and luxurious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovtFunded

Day two of getting this IWC some wrist time.


----------



## mdgrigoras

My trusted worldtimer.


----------



## daveswordfish

Ju Air again...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

LOVE it. my all time favorite Portuguese. 
Rose gold & Ardoise dial is the ultimate/sweetest combo imo.


----------



## iuprof

Chrono









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson




----------



## HDK

denmanproject said:


> My 5007-02
> 
> View attachment 14954265


stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

I'll be wearing this for a while. Never fell out of love since my second one in 2009. Oddly, I didn't love it when I bought my first in 1989. I bought it sight unseen and was expecting something more traditional-looking. No matter now as it is my favorite watch (I know, I always say that)!


----------



## peterki




----------



## iuprof

Flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekong

Still loving the Right Hander


----------



## Armidoro

Bronze PPC today!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## mcnuggets1543

Armidoro said:


> Bronze PPC today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


***** christ that is amazing.. what's your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

mcnuggets1543 said:


> ***** christ that is amazing.. what's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man !
Wrist is 7 inches

Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## daveswordfish

Big Pilot today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Just arrived and my first IWC


----------



## thekong

Took the Darwin out for a spin today


----------



## peterki




----------



## LesDavidson

Still haven't taken it off. Loving it!


----------



## Time Exposure

LesDavidson said:


> Still haven't taken it off...


Ha! Why would you? It even looks great in black & white! Of course, it also looks nearly the SAME in black & white... 

While I'm at it, I'm wearing the old guy today. IWC's first chronograph, first year of production. Number 023 of the first 500 sold by Tourneau in New York City, April 1981.


----------



## neons

daveswordfish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Havent seen many real life shots of the green... looks so cool!


----------



## thekong




----------



## fmc000

Doppelchronograph.


----------



## Armidoro

Colombia said:


> Just arrived and my first IWC


Congrats! Looks amazing!

Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## LesDavidson

Still going


----------



## seabass23

3713 Doppel-chrono on new IWC textile strap.










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Where’s the best place, aside from local AD, to buy replacement straps? TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23

georgegervin44 said:


> Where's the best place, aside from local AD, to buy replacement straps? TIA!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought mine privately, but I believe it came from the IWC boutique.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

georgegervin44 said:


> Where's the best place, aside from local AD, to buy replacement straps? TIA!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OEM? AD is best due to possibility of a discount based on your relationship with the AD. Otherwise, you can get OEM straps directly from the IWC concierge. They will ship overnight at no extra charge, but will charge your state's sales tax.

Occasionally you'll find something you can use from a private seller, but the item is subject to scrutiny for authenticity and condition.

Aftermarket straps is a topic unto itself. You can start another thread or do a search.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

thekong said:


> View attachment 14991407


Great look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## Partizan555

IWC Portugueser Vintage 544501


----------



## mcnuggets1543

Finally got this from an epic trade on WUS! First IWC of many to come!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

The blue dial ... is black. It's just the sky & the anti-reflection coating creating that blue hue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

neons said:


> Havent seen many real life shots of the green... looks so cool!


Thanks! For me, nicest green watch out there..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000

Partizan555 said:


> IWC Portugueser Vintage 544501
> View attachment 15015175


Gorgeous watch!

Inviato dal mio SM-T719 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

GST Rattrapante 3715 "Edition Jan Ullrich" #25/250...


----------



## Vetinari67

Bronze Spitfire chrono today ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

On BB58 NATO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000

Real time pic.









Inviato dal mio SM-T719 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## Time Exposure

Came in from outdoors to see this shining at me. Not bad for a 16 year old watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes

Yes, the date is wrong. Laziness.


----------



## iuprof

Chrono









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thekong

Put on a rubber strap for the summer


----------



## UDIVER

nice old 70's hummer for the day off!


----------



## Armidoro

Pilot day today!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## Barnee

Aquatimer 2000 in titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas One of my favorite combos

So glad it's the weekend


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattgcp

If it posts ok, my IWC Mk XV (dressed down, I was finding the black leather strap just a bit too much for slobbing around the house in old jeans and a sweatshirt)


----------



## GovtFunded

My go-to work watch, as long as I'm in office. Which explains the date. I've been wearing it all week.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

LPP chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunnej

3717 today...never gets old


----------



## Sebast975

40mm blue IWC Portofino moonphase...really beautiful almost full-moon in the background.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vetinari67

Public holiday today but still working from home, with my trusty Bronze Spitfire chrono to keep me company. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spitfire SS chrono on USAF BAG canvas


----------



## iuprof

Flieger Friday. TGIF everyone!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26




----------



## YoureTerrific

iuprof said:


> Flieger Friday. TGIF everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I like it on the straight end link bracelet. Where's it from?


----------



## Time Exposure

YoureTerrific said:


> I like it on the straight end link bracelet. Where's it from?


From another thread, @iuprof mentioned it's a Strapcode Super Engineer II:

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/super-engineer-ii/21mm?sort_by=best-selling

Looks like there might be different claps available?


----------



## newhorizon

IWC Aquatimer 3536-02, which is the steel version. Love the applied indices!


----------



## Pete26

The Mark XVIII for me









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## R3Dprius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Have been wearing this 1968 one a lot this may.

Love how it looks with different straps and the original beads of rice bracelet.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

After a change from an IWC bracelet, to a Barton Canvas Khaki:









Reflecting a blue sky, it looks like a Le Petit Prince! But it's a black dial "Tribute to 3706" (377724 from 2018).


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UDIVER

This little 37mm 70's hummer


----------



## YoureTerrific

Day 2 with the Mark XVIII


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870

After 16 years I finally put a leather strap on my 3706. Feels like wearing a brand new watch!!


----------



## HDK

bismarck_1870 said:


> After 16 years I finally put a leather strap on my 3706. Feels like wearing a brand new watch!!
> 
> View attachment 15145891


looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDK

bismarck_1870 said:


> After 16 years I finally put a leather strap on my 3706. Feels like wearing a brand new watch!!
> 
> View attachment 15145891


looks really good! digging the 3706

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

My IWC Mark XVIII.

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## thekong

After a couple of years of searching, I have finally found a stainless steel shark buckle for the Aquatimer Shark


----------



## daveswordfish

Keep coming back to this...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnee

Orange pop!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono


----------



## R3Dprius

An afternoon with the pup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## YoureTerrific

Mark XVIII on a strap from Perpetual Watch Lover


----------



## MHe225

Been wearing the Vintage Collection Ingenieur Laureus edition all week:


----------



## kiwi71

Mark XV


----------



## Pete26

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

Rainy day here in Portland, OR, USA


----------



## Jeep99dad

kiwi71 said:


> Mark XV


I love the dial and those hands are 
I want a remake of this in 41mm, 49mm L2L and in house cal


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon 
I usually love to play Barbie but this strap is so good on this watch and so appropriate that I haven't even tried switching


----------



## Pete26

My Mark XVIII









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the dial and those hands are
> I want a remake of this in 41mm, 49mm L2L and in house cal


You can get pretty close with the Mark XVIII Tribute to Mark XI, same hands and 40mm.


----------



## Jeep99dad

kiwi71 said:


> You can get pretty close with the Mark XVIII Tribute to Mark XI, same hands and 40mm.


Yes true. I tried it on and gave had three MKXVIII but that case is not right proportionally. Too long for the width. It should be more like ceramic one.


----------



## Pete26

My Mark XVIII again









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## london_v

green_pea said:


> My new summer strap
> View attachment 13476657


Very nice. Where is this strap from?


----------



## R3Dprius

The best Arabic numerals in the watch industry in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Ju Air Spitfire....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

First time out in a while, nice to start wearing a watch again


----------



## R3Dprius

Is it alright to wear a swimsuit to pick up your car when you're low on laundry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gk483

This PBR is cleared for take-off...


----------



## Mooyizz

i miss mine so much


----------



## YoureTerrific

Loving the Mark XVIII bracelet


----------



## Pete26

Mark XVIII









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Back to back WIWCRUW posts two days apart. Hmmmm...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troublesome92




----------



## jagwap

My IW389001, just back from service.

I have missed this one more than the others. I decided to treat it to a Vintage Aquatimer rubber strap to weather the heat here.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono


----------



## Time Exposure

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono


I love that you include "in-house" every time you show this watch, like that's part of the model name in the catalogue! 
Here's my vintage IWC Porsche Design Titan In-House Case and Bracelet automatic chronograph:


----------



## opinian

Mark 11 today


----------



## thekong

White on white


----------



## cerberus63

Nice to see more and more restaurants opening up.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Sebast975

Portofino 40mm moonphase on new Joseph Bonnie strap


----------



## Tony A.H

5002 Transitional


----------



## Pete26

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Sebast975 said:


> ..... new Joseph Bonnie strap


I did not know that my brother is in the strap-making business. I guess retirement doesn't fit him well :-d

Wearing the top-dog in my collection; it will be 10 years one week from today and the big Portuguese is still running like a champ.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## B1gData




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

My everyday watch









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Geez, that thing actually looks good under flash photography


----------



## panucorodolfo

Yesterday, Spitfire, Black Ostrich Strap























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Today, Spitfire, Khaki Sailcloth Strap.






























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

YoureTerrific said:


> Loving the Mark XVIII bracelet


It is awesome  looks good too


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Armidoro

Been rocking the Bronze PPC for a few days!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## Bouske




----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday wirh the IWC Spitfire Chrono on a DrunkArtStraps made of USAF canvas


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEC




----------



## R3Dprius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I miss my three-date window. Well, I still have it but I'm wearing this now...


----------



## wkw

Time Exposure said:


> I miss my three-date window. Well, I still have it but I'm wearing this now...


PD by IWC is iconic. The titanium is holding up real well...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wistshots

wkw said:


> PD by IWC is iconic. The titanium is holding up real well...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is it grade 2 or 5 or?


----------



## wkw

Wistshots said:


> Is it grade 2 or 5 or?


I guess it's a grade 2.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Wistshots said:


> Is it grade 2 or 5 or?


Grade 2.
I've been fairly careful (and fortunate) to avoid banging my watches into anything for the last 34 years. I've only owned this Titan for 10 months now, so it must have had a careful owner (or a safe place to rest) since 1983.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

Tribute to Mark 11 on Mark XVIII bracelet.


----------



## Time Exposure

Tribute to 3706, the 3777-24, on a black canvas Red Rocks strap (an Etsy business for those interested):


----------



## R3Dprius

IWC Pilot 36 on the Nomos strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JesseBertone

lo_scrivano said:


>


Damn, this is a pretty hot dial. What's the reference number?


----------



## JesseBertone

IWC1987 said:


> Petit Prince....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


One of my grail pieces! SO nice.


----------



## lo_scrivano

JesseBertone said:


> Damn, this is a pretty hot dial. What's the reference number?


It's a standard Mark XVIII in white. Ref IW327002. About 3 years old.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## othertbone

Pilot Spitfire on the canvas chrono strap.

I didn't like the nato, so ordered the chrono version. It's perfect.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frugalwatcher

3701


----------



## Seven Bacon




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Pilot Chrono with in-house cal on a drunkartstraps canvas. 
Happy humpday


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## incogsix

3227


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mark XV with Spitfire hands 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

3548









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p_mmk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danielnpina

Bronze Aquatimer. Of the 250 made, I was able to order my birth year. A special watch to me. I've warn in saltwater and freshwater countless times. Plenty of patina but only now starting to see some verdigris.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

3239 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mechaquartz 3740-01









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donald Battles




----------



## Armidoro

Great pics guys!!
I had the Bronze on today

Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## Icelatte

3531 steel


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Not worn this one for a while. Very comfortable on a nice Sailcloth strap, and actually appropriate for a nautical inspired watch.


----------



## siranak

324010

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icelatte

Got a new leather nato.


----------



## Lowpeak

My 3706

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Flieger Friday.





good weekend everyone


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armidoro said:


> Great pics guys!!
> I had the Bronze on today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


Wow  thats sweet


----------



## Jeep99dad

Couldn't miss FliegerFriday   
IWC SPITFIRE on canvas


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

My only IWC and haven't changed the strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slashd0t

One of 50 Latinoamerica Doppel chrono .. Actually has a green dial, but randomly is black, blue, grey - just all over the place


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

New toy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Been wearing the Pilot chronograph for so long, I really missed this one:


----------



## AEC

Enjoying my Portugieser on its black strap today, and looking forward to receiving the blue IWC strap I ordered this week . I'll be back here with photos of that in a week or so.


----------



## Barnee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LCheapo

Owning only one IWC, I'm always wearing the same one...









My 371604 Portugieser chronograph on a Forstner Komfit (the recent reissue).


----------



## Time Exposure

Just arrived...










Late model Porsche Design Titan, with a screw down crown and a bracelet that won't break apart and fall onto a concrete floor (reference 3704 from 1996-ish).
Bonus: it has the latest and greatest movement (of the day), Cal. 7922 with Triovis adjusting system (something the watchmaker will appreciate).


----------



## Barnee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashd0t

A recent pickup... Always had my eye on the 3786, just never came across an example I wanted to pull the trigger on.. That all changed this week!


----------



## jagwap

slashd0t said:


> A recent pickup... Always had my eye on the 3786, just never came across an example I wanted to pull the trigger on.. That all changed this week!
> View attachment 15432808


Still my favourite IWC. I "settled" for a IW389001, and very happy.


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebring1811

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chnzwh




----------



## gooter

Bronzo


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

(Ignore the date, I don't usually set it)


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

@wkw - I may have missed it, do you have the xvi also? Nice collection of Mark's ....

My Mark XVI has collected a few battles cars in the past 9.5 years - I've said it before and will say it again, this one could easily serve as one's one-watch-collection. It is that versatile (and good)


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

MHe225 said:


> @wkw - I may have missed it, do you have the xvi also? Nice collection of Mark's ....
> 
> My Mark XVI has collected a few battles cars in the past 9.5 years - I've said it before and will say it again, this one could easily serve as one's one-watch-collection. It is that versatile (and good)
> View attachment 15450497


Hi MHe225,

Thanks. Yes I got a Mk XVI since 2008 and I am still in love with it. For me, it is one of the most ideal GADA watches.

The design is timeless and I'm sure it will serve me well in the coming 20 years.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur today:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

Current fave with my Portugesier on loan...


----------



## Time Exposure

Kirkawall said:


> ...with my Portugesier on loan...


Can I borrow it next?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono back from the IWC spa after some Chrono minute register issues. 
Full service including seals... back in three weeks.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot of the Heritage. Love that Ti case.


----------



## WatchThisHobbyDotCom

Portuguese Automatic 7 Day -- picked it over the Glashutte Senator Observer (also a great option thou). White dial is the best alternative for this model IMO as far as legibility, as the blue and black tend to "hide" the silver numerals quite a bit more, and there's something about the silver on black or blue that didn't feel as classy to me. I put this in the category of watches that look even more striking in person than in any photos. The dial is a warm, off-white color and the sunken sub-dials have a slight silver tinge to them to pop a bit from the dial. Blue hands and numerals are gorgeous to look at as well. I got this on a black strap but it definitely deserves a dark blue one (which is avail). One knock is the deployant clasp digs into the wrist quite a bit, I'm swapping it out for an ABP. Lastly, a lot of folks online claim this watch is sized like a "hockey puck," but I disagree. It's all a matter of expectations, your wrist geometry & preferences, and not treating this as a pure wristwatch. Dig into the heritage and it'll be clearer why it skews larger.


----------



## FirNaTine23

I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the 3777-24! Wearing mine again today (with the bracelet from a different 3777).










Oops! Forgot to adjust date from "30 days hath September."


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on a Horween peat moss leather Drunkartstraps


----------



## wkw

Time Exposure said:


> Love the 3777-24! Wearing mine again today (with the bracelet from a different 3777).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Forgot to adjust date from "30 days hath September."


What a coincidence, I also got a bracelet. Its one of the best in the market.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Portuguese dressed down









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy8080

This thread reminds me why I definitely need to add a IWC to my collection. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow this is so nice. 
I'd love to see this on an aged OD canvas


----------



## oso2276

A diver 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

FirNaTine23 said:


>


Love this watch.


----------



## njhinde




----------



## Kott007

New to me 3717


----------



## stevarad

Old, but good..






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Jeep99dad

stevarad said:


> Old, but good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Yes  very very good


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph, circa 1982-1983, "full signature" dial. Remarkable time keeper, which hardly surprises me.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

mnf67 said:


> Ingenieur today:
> View attachment 15514031
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty. I want to own one at some point


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## mnf67

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a beauty. I want to own one at some point


Thanks, I really like it. Very thin (10mm) and the bracelet and finishing is great. They are also surprisingly reasonable on the used market.


----------



## Jeep99dad

mnf67 said:


> Thanks, I really like it. Very thin (10mm) and the bracelet and finishing is great. They are also surprisingly reasonable on the used market.


When I tried it on long ago, I was very impressed with the case and bracelet finishing for sure. I also like how it wore on me better than the AP and over Genta styled SS sport watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad

New strap same watch


----------



## phrede

- sent via iPhone


----------



## danielnpina

CF4 Aquatimer. It's seen plenty of water.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

PilotFriday  with the 41mm IWC Spitfire chronograph on a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap. I really like this watch and it's a strap monster. IWC knows how to make a nice flieger


----------



## mnf67

Wearing my 3239 again for a Friday:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph, circa 1996.


----------



## Jeep99dad

mnf67 said:


> Wearing my 3239 again for a Friday:
> View attachment 15525674
> 
> View attachment 15525675
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So awesome


----------



## Ptern




----------



## phrede

This










- sent via iPhone


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Michael5959

Old school MkXV. Sorry, can’t figure out how to post a pic.
Mike


----------



## lo_scrivano

Michael5959 said:


> Old school MkXV. Sorry, can't figure out how to post a pic.
> Mike


WUS member for 10 years!

Get Tapatalk for your phone. Should be easy.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Michael5959

Here's mine.


----------



## Mike7979




----------



## iceman767

Spitfire today









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Lifelong favourite tool watch









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

As usual on Fridays, my IWC Spitfire Chrono and a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap 
Happy Friday


----------



## lastshotkid

Fresh from the AD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

lastshotkid said:


> Fresh from the AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what a Beauty .. Congratulations. wear it Well.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Jeep99dad said:


> As usual on Fridays, my IWC Spitfire Chrono and a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap
> Happy Friday


Probably my favorite IWC!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> Probably my favorite IWC!


Thank you very much. They have quite a few watches l love but this is a style I like particularly and suits me well. I did like their Genta styled ingénieur and the Portuguese. Not a fan of their current divers though


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Jeep99dad said:


> though


They make a phenomenal watch in my opinion, I do agree with you on the biggest fan of their drivers


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> They make a phenomenal watch in my opinion, I do agree with you on the biggest fan of their drivers


Not the biggest fan**


----------



## lastshotkid

Tony A.H said:


> what a Beauty .. Congratulations. wear it Well.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

At softball pitching lessons with my daughter. This watch will see almost ALL my wrist time, so maybe I'll try to incorporate some odd stuff in the background.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

Same here:


















- sent via iPhone


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on Horween natural Chromexcel leather by Drunkartstraps


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

- sent via iPhone


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Portugieser 40mm today on a lovely Veblenist strap.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Graneworm

Wearing the only IWC I own. The AR glass on this seems to work really well.





































Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

omega1300 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this one. It's on my list for next year. 
I'd love to see this an old worn out OD canvas strap


----------



## omega1300

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this one. It's on my list for next year.
> I'd love to see this an old worn out OD canvas strap


Thank you! I'm absolutely loving it sir! I think that strap would look amazing also! May have to look into it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Wearing this new acquisition







today. Judging by the box and packaging, this may be one of the original Portugiesers.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

- sent via iPhone


----------



## njhinde

phrede said:


> - sent via iPhone


That really is a great photo of a great watch! I do love the Portugieser range.


----------



## phrede

njhinde said:


> That really is a great photo of a great watch! I do love the Portugieser range.
> 
> View attachment 15556435


Right back at you! VERY nice!

- sent via iPhone


----------



## Batchelor22

Decided to move away from the formality of the black strap and lighten things up with this ostrich leg strap, I think the pairing works well.


----------



## Tony A.H

Graneworm said:


> Wearing the only IWC I own. The AR glass on this seems to work really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Great looking watch. also the green against bronze case seems to work very well.
love it.


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR

JLVox said:


> Not sure why I don't see a lot of love for these, but works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking for that one. Not many preowned for sale.


----------



## Btreichel87

My new to me, perfectly patinaed mark xii.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Yesterday 









Today


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Tony A.H

this. today, tomorrow, till whenever.


----------



## tikander




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Tony A.H said:


> this. today, tomorrow, till whenever.


Such a good blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

This tool watch









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Bouske

iceman767 said:


> This tool watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


That's a nice bracelet. May I ask where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## iceman767

Bouske said:


> That's a nice bracelet. May I ask where did you get it? Thanks!








Stainless Steel Bracelet 20/16 for Ocean 39 without endlinks - Metalstraps - Bracelets - Accessories


Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata




www.steinhartwatches.de





Thanks Bouske. Actual bracelet is from SteinHart. The straight end link was from an old bracelet which surprisingly fitted.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

njhinde said:


> That really is a great photo of a great watch! I do love the Portugieser range.
> 
> View attachment 15556435


I love this watch. My first "luxury" watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## iceman767

One of the best 3 hander spitfires from IWC.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske

iceman767 said:


> Stainless Steel Bracelet 20/16 for Ocean 39 without endlinks - Metalstraps - Bracelets - Accessories
> 
> 
> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steinhartwatches.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bouske. Actual bracelet is from SteinHart. The straight end link was from an old bracelet which surprisingly fitted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## tikander

Today, yesterday, anyday...


----------



## danielnpina

IWC Aquatimer









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## anonymousmoose

danielnpina said:


> IWC Aquatimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Never seen a bronze one - fantastic


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on a Heuerville classic peanut strap


----------



## southswell




----------



## kiwi71

Los quince


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire Chrono on a Heuerville classic peanut strap


Is that the black or slate dial? I really like the combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad

NewWatchGuy1559 said:


> Is that the black or slate dial? I really like the combo.


Thanks. It's a matte black, charcoal maybe. 
This doesn't come in slate. It's the newer and smaller model with the in house calibre. 
I do recall having the slate dial dual register a few years back. Beauty of a dial but big watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

There's pumpkin pie underneath all that whipped cream&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on Heuerville "peanut" classic strap


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


is there a Love Button to hit ?! 
WOW. you've captured the Beautiful Soul of this watch ??. so Nice.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

It's FliegerFriday so I am giving the sub a quick break 

IWC Spitfire Chrono on BandR Band


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

big pilot. Antoine de Saint Exupery


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepThought

8 years waiting, Christmas present to myself..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Jeep99dad said:


> FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Love that watch! And those are some real nice wristshots!

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## southswell




----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur for New Years Eve ( but stuck in quarantine!)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Ingenieur NYE too


----------



## Dufresne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDK

Jeep99dad said:


> FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


looks great on canvas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Portofino's don't show up very often here, however I really appreciate the simplicity of this watch. It was my first IWC, and I still love it.










(ignore the Date, I rarely set it)


----------



## mnf67

3239 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Feeling blue...my Ravens lost









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Been a while ......


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonman330

Big pilot


----------



## njhinde

I have absolutely no need to wear a dressy watch today, but just fancied my Portofino anyway. I don't plan to leave the house, so why not


----------



## mnf67

3239 for a Friday:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

IWC Ingenieur ~ on some new shoes


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas


----------



## Steverino 417

First time on here and not sure which thread to post on. Enjoying my recently acquired BP 'right hander' 501012 

Apologies for the poor camera work and no natural light shot as it's dark over here in London.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Time Exposure

Ooh, Porsche Design! I'm in...


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239 today:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Its BP Friday - I can get better shots off the wrist!


----------



## dosei




----------



## wkw

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H




----------



## Okapi001




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a relaxing weekend everyone!!! 👍😷 Le Petit Prince today 😊


----------



## Ptern




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces




----------



## Time Exposure

Loving the '80's!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Jeep99dad

mnf67 said:


> Ingenieur 3239 today:
> View attachment 15703406
> 
> View attachment 15703407
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning


----------



## Jeep99dad

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gorgeous dial and colors. Those blued hands pop just right


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chnzwh




----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur again today:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LetItRide1978

Portugieser Chronograph. My first IWC!


----------



## ezinternet

Original Portugeuse Reference 325 from ~1945 
This watch has had a hard life 
But this is the first iteration of the IWC pocket-watch-as-wristwatch, 
and the dial is the one in IWCs advertisement of the reintroduction of the Portuguese

Finally reunited with correct IWC hands


----------



## Time Exposure

ezinternet said:


> Original Portugeuse Reference 325 from ~1945
> This watch has had a hard life
> But this is the first iteration of the IWC pocket-watch-as-wristwatch,
> and the dial is the one in IWCs advertisement of the reintroduction of the Portuguese
> 
> Finally reunited with correct IWC hands
> 
> View attachment 15775026


I think you can have the dial refinished to a like-new appearance?

OMG! I'M KIDDING!!!

If that watch could speak, it would be a heck of a storyteller...


----------



## ezinternet

Time Exposure said:


> I think you can have the dial refinished to a like-new appearance?


I know! ... There are minty dials, nice dials, tropical dials, ones with character, distressed dials and scarred dials. I think my Portuguese had a falling out (or in?) with some water.

When I was young and "innocent" (I mean "stupid") I sent an Ingenieur 666 to IWC for service. They did indeed replace the dial with a clean fresh copy of the original diamond indices, sans patina.
I'll pull that one from the box in the next day or so and put up a before and after picture.
The 325 is going to stay as is. 

Tonight, just watching the day.date kick over on the 3702 Titan.


----------



## 152067

IWC Hodinkee - very comfortable to wear and nicely under the radar ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

patte said:


> IWC Hodinkee - very comfortable to wear and nicely under the radar ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15781178


That's stunning


----------



## Time Exposure

ezinternet said:


> ...Tonight, just watching the day.date kick over on the 3702 Titan.
> 
> View attachment 15780986


MY FAVORITE WATCH!!!

well, very close. A technicality really. I'm partial to the early early reference 3700. The one on the left is number 198 of the first 500 sold by Tourneau in New York, 1981. The one on the right is number 023.


----------



## Time Exposure

Oops! Forgot I was posting on the WRUW thread. Here's the other extreme, one of the last ones from around 1996, and the one I am wearing today (and most days):










Wow, all of them set to Monday...


----------



## ezinternet

Yup - Those are really beautiful titanium watches, and the pusher design solution with resulting balanced symmetric case is sleek.

(WRUW content) Here's that Ingenieur I was writing about yesterday. After / Before ... New service dial on a 1959 666A.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Sebast975

Portugieser 40mm automatic. Doing it casual today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Now it looks like I'm stalking @Jeep99dad, but I will keep it dark so it is not so obvious.










Last week I got the Spitfire (with in-house movement as Jeep99dad might point out  ). I saved the canvas straps when I sold my IWC 3777 Pilot (with 21mm lugs). The strap is a tight fit on these 20mm lugs.

But I had to give a shout out to Jeep99dad, because the pictures of his Spitfire on canvas straps are what made me certain I would have my own one day.

Here we are in the outdoor light:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Time Exposure said:


> Now it looks like I'm stalking @Jeep99dad, but I will keep it dark so it is not so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I got the Spitfire (with in-house movement as Jeep99dad might point out  ). I saved the canvas straps when I sold my IWC 3777 Pilot (with 21mm lugs). The strap is a tight fit on these 20mm lugs.
> 
> But I had to give a shout out to Jeep99dad, because the pictures of his Spitfire on canvas straps are what made me certain I would have my own one day.
> 
> Here we are in the outdoor light:


Congratulations. Great combo. I hope you enjoy it. 
Mine is back at IWC for the second time so haven't posted it in a while. If it's too tight try curved spring bars.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## The Ranger




----------



## mnf67

3239 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaserolls




----------



## MHe225

All week and today still:








If I were to take a fresh photo today, you'd see (1) different date and (2) watch is fully charged, i.e. PR indicating 7 days of reserve.


----------



## Time Exposure

Fresh from service by the authorized service center for IWC/Porsche Design watches (the ONLY place I would send these: Superior Watch Service in Brooklyn New York USA).



















The reference 3511 Titan Kompassuhr (titanium compass watch). Some collectors consider this to be the pinnacle of watch development during the 20-year partnership between IWC and Porsche Design. The magnetic (steel) parts of the ETA 2892 movement were replaced with parts made of non-magnetic alloy. The steel ball bearings in the rotor were replaced by synthetic ruby jewels. The brass plates were gold-plated instead of nickel-plated. Therefore, the movement didn't affect the magnetism for the Compass, and the Compass magnetism didn't affect the time keeping of the watch. Brilliant engineering!
These final Compass models are scarce. The titanium replaced the reference 3510 and 3551 references that had aluminum cases and Delrin plastic bracelets.
It's the only non-chronograph in my small rotation.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## leftnose




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

3239 Ingenieur on its rubber strap:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Switched the OEM strap for a grey strap. It looks like IWC doesn't equip the LPP with a Santoni strap anymore.


----------



## leftnose




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Jeep99dad

ThaWatcher said:


> View attachment 15854380


This is so beautiful


----------



## ThaWatcher

Jeep99dad said:


> This is so beautiful


Thanks, it's a Saffiano leather from Molequin.


----------



## D3V8

Just received the OEM leather strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjstuf001

Pilot Chrono 3717 today:


----------



## umutug

From yesterday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umutug

.


----------



## umutug

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

umutug said:


>


Thanks. Just realize I didn't set the date before I take the picture....oops

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

D3V8 said:


> Just received the OEM leather strap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, is that the Santori strap? Just asking because mine came with the same strap branded IWC but made in Austria.


----------



## Time Exposure

My brilliant titanium Compass watch.


----------



## D3V8

ThaWatcher said:


> Nice, is that the Santori strap? Just asking because mine came with the same strap branded IWC but made in Austria.


I don't think it the Santori. Mine says made in Austria as well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

D3V8 said:


> I don't think it the Santori. Mine says made in Austria as well.


Mine as well, for the 3879 Spitfire chronograph. It is very supple, like sheepskin (though I suppose its calf). No disappointment with the strap. It's fantastic!


----------



## umutug

.


----------



## agtprvctr

SFTI FTW


----------



## 152067

Today the 3705


----------



## Time Exposure

patte said:


> Today the 3705
> 
> View attachment 15863562
> View attachment 15863563


I love the watch, and I love the German day abbreviation for Dienstag/Tuesday. This watch is indeed a watch to "DIE 4."


----------



## 152067

Time Exposure said:


> I love the watch, and I love the German day abbreviation for Dienstag/Tuesday. This watch is indeed a watch to "DIE 4."


To "DIE 4." - great ;-)


----------



## agtprvctr

Time Exposure said:


> I love the watch, and I love the German day abbreviation for Dienstag/Tuesday. This watch is indeed a watch to "DIE 4."


Well played my friend


----------



## Time Exposure

New canvas strap from RedRockStraps/Dan Barr on Etsy.


----------



## HoganB

Doppelchrono today. Love this watch.

I'm thinking of buying the oem rubber mojave strap for it but €250....

Any advice? Would it look good? And if so, do it or is it crazy money for a rubber strap?










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes

IW 387902 - chrono








spitfire bronze case.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

rafaellunes said:


> IW 387902 - chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spitfire bronze case.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Judging by the lack of patina, was this a relatively recent purchase?


----------



## rafaellunes

agtprvctr said:


> Judging by the lack of patina, was this a relatively recent purchase?


Yep! But this bronze alloy runs patina very quick! See that (just one day after):

















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

ThaWatcher said:


> View attachment 15856349


What is that canvas strap ? 
I am looking for a canvas / fabric strap for a black ceramic IWC pilot.

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

watchimus said:


> What is that canvas strap ?
> I am looking for a canvas / fabric strap for a black ceramic IWC pilot.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there,
It's a Cordura strap manufactured by Kaufmann. I got it from a Dutch retailer. The underside of the strap is made of rubber so getting it wet shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## franco60

Laureus Sport Good Foundation









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes

My spitfire chrono bronze. Special Forces style!









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## toolr

My newest...


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur for a Friday back in the office:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagwap

HoganB said:


> Doppelchrono today. Love this watch.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the oem rubber mojave strap for it but €250....
> 
> Any advice? Would it look good? And if so, do it or is it crazy money for a rubber strap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


The Mojave is a bit special. Rubber and leather I believe, but the rubber protecting the leather from you wrist and the aging that causes. So while it may not be worth the IWC price, it is certain worth more than a good silicone strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GSNewbie

Today, Orlebar Brown - IW390704😉


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Took the canvas off and put the bracelet on my 3879 Spitfire Pilot (bracelet from a Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince):


----------



## agtprvctr

GSNewbie said:


> Today, Orlebar Brown - IW390704
> View attachment 15883450


That is a clean looking watch.


----------



## cnj8w

New acquisition from a fellow WUS member: IWC 3251: very happy!


----------



## ProWatchSeeker

3712


----------



## Time Exposure

ProWatchSeeker said:


> 3712
> 
> View attachment 15887848


I was going to say you're hiding the part that makes it a 3712, then I noticed the split-second hands pointing east and west. Beauty!


----------



## ProWatchSeeker

Time Exposure said:


> I was going to say you're hiding the part that makes it a 3712, then I noticed the split-second hands pointing east and west. Beauty!


Thank You for Your kind words. It's recently overhauled and works nicely.


----------



## gmads

New one for me...


----------



## chnzwh

Mark XV on a JLC Casa Fagliano strap, the combination works surprisingly well


----------



## inculpable

Nice combo, and nice shirt cuff


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mecaquartz









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi

Just got this yesterday, my first IWC:


----------



## mnf67

fendushi said:


> Just got this yesterday, my first IWC:
> 
> View attachment 15895554
> 
> 
> View attachment 15895555


Beauty


----------



## tomee

Today









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## East




----------



## southswell




----------



## rjstuf001

Ingenieur 3239 today


----------



## mnf67

rjstuf001 said:


> Ingenieur 3239 today
> 
> View attachment 15903128


You have great taste in watches


----------



## rjstuf001

mnf67 said:


> You have great taste in watches


Thanks! So do you


----------



## anonymousmoose

3717 on Aquatimer rubber


----------



## Time Exposure

anonymousmoose said:


> 3717 on Aquatimer rubber











Not sure I would have thought of that combination, but the IWC Pilot chronograph is a "goes with anything" strap magnet. Well played!


----------



## anonymousmoose

We missed the 'red' blood moon eclipse to clouds I think, this was the after effect


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes

IW387902 in a stunning patina!


















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arielsebas1

About yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Triton9




----------



## highendtime.com

Just bought a new one to add to my Aquatimer 3719!

Perfect second IWC and must admit I'm in love! Now I see what the fuss is all about.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chp5




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## danielnpina

Aquatimer









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## JustAbe

Happy Hump day, folks!! 👍😷


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

JustAbe said:


> Happy Hump day, folks!!
> View attachment 15930462


Agreed!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikander

Five o'clock shadow...


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

In the office


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Time Exposure

Old School today.
IWC's first chronograph, and the world's first chronograph in titanium with an integrated titanium bracelet.
In 1981, that was a Big Deal!


----------



## ryanb741

Super happy with this. Pilots Chrono 41mm. I'd been underwhelmed by the 43mm Petit Prince I'd owned and at first glance this appeared the same however on handling it the watch seems a real step up. IMHO better proportioned doal layout, hands are for sure better finished and the watch feels nicely premium. Compared against the Sapphire Sandwich new model Speedy Pro (these are priced very similar in the UK) the IWC feels like a nicer watch. In my opinion of course
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

I don't think there are very many autos with display backs as gorgeous as the latest IWC ones


----------



## anonymousmoose

Sunday at church


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arielsebas1

today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





arielsebas1 said:


> today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First time that this watch grabbed my attention was in early 2000, before my obsession in watches even began. 20 years later, that design still remains as one of my favorites to date.


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmc

New 3881 blue


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

wkw said:


>


I think I loved my 3777-24 "Tribute to 3706" even more than my current "in house" 3879 Spitfire!


----------



## wkw

Time Exposure said:


> I think I loved my 3777-24 "Tribute to 3706" even more than my current "in house" 3879 Spitfire!


I missed the 3706 boat when it was still available new so I jumped right to 3777-24 when it was first announced.

3879 looks real cool too, but I personally prefer the 3706 hands more...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love this diver ?


----------



## agtprvctr




----------



## Rodentman

This new one today!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingEric#7




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

KingEric#7 said:


> View attachment 15958765




That's a nice combo mate . Could you let me know on the strap. Been looking for one for mine.


----------



## KingEric#7

Thanks!

I got it from the AD, pretty sure its the one that comes with this


----------



## Chp5




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenementhall

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What reference is this? Absolutely stunning&#8230;


----------



## JustAbe

Le Petit Prince


----------



## wkw

tenementhall said:


> What reference is this? Absolutely stunning&#8230;


Thanks. It's a 3777-06, which I picked up in 2014.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenementhall

wkw said:


> Thanks. It's a 3777-06, which I picked up in 2014.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ahh thanks. Wish they still used these numerals!


----------



## Rodentman

Today this one. I got it pre-owned from a (non IWC) AD, 4 months old. I WAS able to register it on the IWC site for the extended warranty! I really like this. It partially makes up for the 3536 that I sold years ago and I deeply regret so doing.


----------



## jinp84

Happy 4th everyone! Excited to join the IWC club again 









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smokyrich




----------



## agtprvctr

Enjoying a drink at Casa Bacardi in PR with my Spitfire bronze chrono.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutbeem

Rocking the Perpetual Moonphase









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arielsebas1

Nutbeem said:


> Rocking the Perpetual Moonphase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what kind of strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arielsebas1

not from today but a few days ago. 
wrapped on santoni 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Circa 1981.


----------



## Nutbeem

arielsebas1 said:


> what kind of strap ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hodinkee Vintage Grey Leather.

I purchased the watch at a Hong Kong auction and they would not import the alligator strap with the watch, so had to pick this up.

Definitely changes the vibe and makes the watch more casual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuovorecord

I've been enjoying my new to me 3227 Ingenieur AMG this weekend.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr




----------



## arielsebas1

wearing this bad boy today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

jinp84 said:


> Happy 4th everyone! Excited to join the IWC club again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Not many new BP43s around yet. It looks absolutely perfect on your wrist. Even though it's scaled down from the 46.2mm Big Pilot, it still has that wonderful wrist presence!


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

Lunch break!! The weather is looking better!!


----------



## agtprvctr

JustAbe said:


> Lunch break!! The weather is looking better!!
> View attachment 16005892


Nice shot! There's something appealing about this photo I can't quite describe haha


----------



## JustAbe

Evening switch!!


----------



## JustAbe

agtprvctr said:


> Nice shot! There's something appealing about this photo I can't quite describe haha


Thank you @agtprvctr!! It must be the calming blue sky, I think!! ?? Stay safe, my friend!! ??


----------



## agtprvctr

JustAbe said:


> Thank you @agtprvctr!! It must be the calming blue sky, I think!!  Stay safe, my friend!!


Hah thinking about it, it might be both the nice background and the way the light hits the watch. Well done either way, thx and you too!


----------



## JustAbe

The blue dial!!


----------



## PuffPhas

JustAbe said:


> Evening switch!!
> View attachment 16006740


You have two of them! Jealous.


----------



## JustAbe

Same as yesterday!!


----------



## Time Exposure

JustAbe said:


> Same as yesterday!!
> View attachment 16008662


I doubt anyone of us here has an issue seeing that watch again. Fantastic! And this coming from a chronograph fanatic.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmchong77




----------



## jackP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGNG63

Own the IWC Meca-quartz..original owner......no longer made...fits my small wrist perfectly.....I think a classy design with a timeless look


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## agtprvctr

Golden hour


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


While many seem to hate them, I love the triple date windows. I swear&#8230;anytime I glance at my watch to see the date, the time is PRECISELY fifteen minutes past the hour. Murphy's Law I guess&#8230;


----------



## ChaseATX

New Big Pilot 43 is such an instant winner for me. Just received the leather and rubber straps as well.


----------



## KingEric#7




----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## Time Exposure

Last day in the rotation for a bit. IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph, circa 1996 (toward the end of production).


----------



## agtprvctr

Time Exposure said:


> Last day in the rotation for a bit. IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph, circa 1996 (toward the end of production).


Great looking watch, and ironically much more resembles the actual watch worn by Tom Cruise in Top Gun.


----------



## agtprvctr

Patina status after almost exactly 1 year.


----------



## Time Exposure

agtprvctr said:


> Patina status after almost exactly 1 year.


Before the brass/bronze trend, I would have asked my watch maker if there was any way to "save" that case!
Tremendous character that watch has.


----------



## LCheapo

Portugieser chrono on Miltat/Strapcode mesh:








I think I like the standard mesh a bit better than the fine mesh.


----------



## peterki




----------



## Jim73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

Krish47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm bound by NDA but there's some very exciting stuff coming in IWC's Top Gun!


----------



## umutug

.









Mi Note 10 Lite cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Krish47

agtprvctr said:


> I'm bound by NDA but there's some very exciting stuff coming in IWC's Top Gun!


Cool, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Time Exposure

agtprvctr said:


> I'm bound by NDA but there's some very exciting stuff coming in IWC's Top Gun!





agtprvctr said:


> I'm bound by NDA but let's just say if you're a fan of Top Gun and pilot watches start saving $ now!


----------



## agtprvctr

Time Exposure said:


>


I would, but am bound by NDA..


----------



## wkw

Purchased this in 2000. This watch has been serving me well in the past 21 years.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

Enjoying the patina and how the buckle aged with the case.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## arielsebas1

today's watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## elconquistador

arielsebas1 said:


> today's watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never been that drunk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Mark XVIII in its least common dial variant


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Yeardley

Mark XVIII Heritage Titanium


----------



## Hvrnaut

My one and only; a Top Gun Pilot. I love the lightness and toughness of the black ceramic, and the readability is off the chart (for me).
The winding of this watch, as I'm sure it is for all IWC watches, is quite simply, a *pleasure*!


----------



## mnf67

3239 Ingenieur today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, looks like I have found a favorite daily wearer. This IWC Big Pilot 43 does not disappoint. And the decision to acquire this has greatly helped to reduce the size of my collection! At the moment, I am down to 6 watches. While it seems like I have continued to purchase lately, I have also been selling a lot!





I also did an accuracy check just this morning. +3secs over the past 5 days is actually way better than I hoped.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## newhorizon

Was on my wrist today few minutes, but Pic is from the other day.


----------



## Tony A.H

carlhaluss said:


> Well, looks like I have found a favorite daily wearer. This IWC Big Pilot 43 does not disappoint. And the decision to acquire this has greatly helped to reduce the size of my collection! At the moment, I am down to 6 watches. While it seems like I have continued to purchase lately, I have also been selling a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> I also did an accuracy check just this morning. +3secs over the past 5 days is actually way better than I hoped.


looking Good Carl. happy you're enjoying your New Toy .
i've also been reducing my collection.. too many watches and not enough time to wear'em.

i know you are (were) a fan of 47mm PAMs. i suppose these size is no longer your favorite ??. right?.
so you find the 43mm more practical for everyday wear?.


----------



## toolr

Spitfire today...


----------



## Pongster




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel

Spitfire today


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Pouring2010

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Just for fun, took the leather strap and all it's components apart this morning. In a few short seconds. And gave the case a good cleaning! Marvelous engineering from IWC! Big Pilot 43. And that's only the strap, not to mention other details of this great watch. Definitely my every day watch!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

carlhaluss said:


> Just for fun, took the leather strap and all it's components apart this morning. In a few short seconds. And gave the case a good cleaning! Marvelous engineering from IWC! Big Pilot 43. And that's only the strap, not to mention other details of this great watch. Definitely my every day watch!


hey Carl.
had a chance to try it on just yesterday al my local AD.
as you said. she's indeed a great ticker and can be worn as everyday watch.

took a quick horrible picture of it on my wrist.. *many will find it big , where in fact it's not. the close up and angle makes it look huge and out of proportion*. trust me on that one.


----------



## carlhaluss

Tony A.H said:


> hey Carl.
> had a chance to try it on just yesterday al my local AD.
> as you said. she's indeed a great ticker and can be worn as everyday watch.
> 
> took a quick horrible picture of it on my wrist.. *many will find it big , where in fact it's not. the close up and angle makes it look huge and out of proportion*. trust me on that one.


The wrist presence is definitely deceiving! It really is a great fitting watch, as you say. Even my friend who works at the Boutique, with under 7in wrist, wears the watch well. At any rate, it is a Bit Pilot and, as such, should have a big wrist presence. Even though I have a 7.25in wrist, most of the photos I take show the lugs protruding over the edges of my wrist. But, even if they did, I would still have got it.


----------



## carlhaluss

Day 1 of my honeymoon with this Aquatimer. Oddly enough, the first time I went to look at the new BP43, I stuck around the Boutique to take in all the watches. I really wanted to see the Aquatimer in real life. I had read to many reviews. And I figured that IWC makes so many high quality models, I am sure the Aquatimer would be no different. So, I got my BP43, but I have been back to the Boutique at least six times since to look at the Aquatimer. Yesterday I finally decided it was the day.


----------



## Tony A.H

carlhaluss said:


> Day 1 of my honeymoon with this Aquatimer. Oddly enough, the first time I went to look at the new BP43, I stuck around the Boutique to take in all the watches. I really wanted to see the Aquatimer in real life. I had read to many reviews. And I figured that IWC makes so many high quality models, I am sure the Aquatimer would be no different. So, I got my BP43, but I have been back to the Boutique at least six times since to look at the Aquatimer. Yesterday I finally decided it was the day.
> 
> View attachment 16077681
> 
> 
> View attachment 16077682


you're on a roll ! 😊.
wow. another beauty. great design from case, to dial, to the rubber strap.. congratulations.


----------



## carlhaluss

Tony A.H said:


> you're on a roll ! 😊.
> wow. another beauty. great design from case, to dial, to the rubber strap.. congratulations.


Thanks, Tony. Just a short year ago I never dreamed I would even have one IWC, let alone two!


----------



## newhorizon

Tuesday calling for a T dial! The most humble Aquatimer, 3536 on my wrist today, forgot to set the date lol!


----------



## stvenski64

IWC Mark xvii


----------



## njhinde

Sunny day in Germany


----------



## carlhaluss

newhorizon said:


> Tuesday calling for a T dial! The most humble Aquatimer, 3536 on my wrist today, forgot to set the date lol!
> 
> View attachment 16078754




Such a beauty! Love the bezel on this one!


----------



## carlhaluss

Aquatimer. Day 3


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## newhorizon

Ingy 3227 that I have had for the longest period is on my wrist for last family trip before kids go back to school next week.

Managed to catch the tiny rainbow!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la

After having it for 10 years, and few more watches later, this is still one of my favorites to strap on my wrist every day. I'm sure the newer models with the on-the-fly adjustment clasp would be even nicer, but it is really a great package already. It still runs well, but might have to take it in for spa treatment later this year.


----------



## carlhaluss

Have a great weekend!


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Monday! Starting the week off with my BP43.







Wishing you all a great week ahead!


----------



## franco60

Ingeniuer Laureus Sport Good Foundation









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

As I pare down my collection, this (and two very early examples like it) will be all that I can post in the IWC WRUW forum.
Not that I don't love IWC watches&#8230;I do! But this is my favorite model, and so far, the only one(s) I know I'll keep forever.
Or as long as forever is, when you're a WIS&#8230;


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 152067

Mark XVIII Hodinkee


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## danielnpina

My only IWC









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Colin T.

3714 today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

The remarkable Aquatimer!


----------



## Nutbeem

World time day&#8230;. Loving IWC these days&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7

Le Petit Prince chrono for me on a new Hirsch rubber/leather strap.

Thanks.


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baodai6062




----------



## Triton9




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Wonderful dilemma!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Time Exposure

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 16138113


@carlhaluss, I see your photos every day and enjoy them every time. I play a game to guess which of the two awesome IWC watches you're wearing, but mostly I enjoy your fabulous photography!
Keep them coming!


----------



## carlhaluss

Time Exposure said:


> @carlhaluss, I see your photos every day and enjoy them every time. I play a game to guess which of the two awesome IWC watches you're wearing, but mostly I enjoy your fabulous photography!
> Keep them coming!


Thank you for your kind comments! That really means a lot to me. A big part of my pleasure with watches is taking the time to do my best with the photos. So great to know that it is appreciated!


----------



## carlhaluss

danielnpina said:


> My only IWC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What an amazing shot! And I just love the Aqauatimer. I have the stainless steel version. I did not even know that IWC made this one in bronze! The only one I have seen in bronze so far is the Charles Darwin edition. This one, however, is even more amazing!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## neebsta




----------



## danielnpina

carlhaluss said:


> What an amazing shot! And I just love the Aqauatimer. I have the stainless steel version. I did not even know that IWC made this one in bronze! The only one I have seen in bronze so far is the Charles Darwin edition. This one, however, is even more amazing!


Thank you. It is the collector's forum
AT (#73 of 250) and in my collection as a "never sell" timepiece.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Aquatimer on the sea where it belongs!


----------



## Colin T.

3714 on a new strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

daveswordfish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch! Wish I could see one of these 2000m Aquatimers in real life some day!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JLVox

Yacht club


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Ptern




----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Trying a Yema style strap from Two Stitch Straps:


----------



## Nikwon




----------



## alund




----------



## Batchelor22

This new acquisition.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## lo_scrivano

Back on a plane after a while so made sense to wear this one.


Follow me on Instagram @officine_scrivano


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonPi

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice!

Obviously not in their current catalog, and I'm not at all familiar with their back catalog, so could you tell us something about this watch?


----------



## wkw

Thanks. The is a Portuguese with handwind movement with 8 days power reserve. Reference no. IW510205.

This model was initially released in 2015. I picked mine up in 2018. I don’t wear it on daily basis but I’m always pleased with it. 

Hope this helps. 

Here’s a pic with the automatic sibling. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonPi

wkw said:


> Thanks. The is a Portuguese with handwind movement with 8 days power reserve. Reference no. IW510205.
> 
> This model was initially released in 2015. I picked mine up in 2018. I don’t wear it on daily basis but I’m always pleased with it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Here’s a pic with the automatic sibling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. Like brothers from different mothers.


----------



## longle10

Not quite matchy matchy









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## newhorizon




----------



## toolr

Spitfire


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## gmads




----------



## MHe225

Blue Monday


----------



## carlhaluss

Introduced in 2014, this Aquatimer "Charles Darwin" model was the first IWC watch to make use of bronze. After a 7 year run, I think it looks great. A great mix with black rubber and black dial!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## leftnose

Took the pic several hours ago, got sidetracked at work!


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Nothing finer than a fine timepiece with a fine single malt!


----------



## Time Exposure

carlhaluss said:


> Nothing finer than a fine timepiece with a fine single malt!
> View attachment 16216893


Add a fine cigar, and call it heaven…
But if you don’t prefer cigars, you still have a great pairing there!


----------



## carlhaluss

Time Exposure said:


> Add a fine cigar, and call it heaven…
> But if you don’t prefer cigars, you still have a great pairing there!


One of these days, I am going to try a fine cigar. Never smoked much, only a pipe. But I love the fragrance of a good cigar, to maybe one day!


----------



## chnzwh




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JustAbe

I am not wearing but driving it!! 🤔😉😊


----------



## Rledwards25

My Aquatimer









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

My start - and likely finish - to the week.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Greetings from my Aquatimer & I!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Mark on mesh!


----------



## newhorizon

3717 Pilot Chrono today.


----------



## carlhaluss

Saturday morning with my Aquatimer Charles Darwin! Same as every Saturday for the past 3 weeks!


----------



## Time Exposure

The first version of a 16-year run.
IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph from April 1981. 









IWC’s first of many amazing and beautiful chronographs.


----------



## carlhaluss

Time Exposure said:


> The first version of a 16-year run.
> IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph from April 1981.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IWC’s first of many amazing and beautiful chronographs.


Decades later and still gorgeous!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

On the opposite end of production, one of the last Titan watches from 1996. It features all the improvements to the model over its 16-year life, and is the best suited for wearing every day (though I don’t).


----------



## natrmrz

My first IWC and I’m in love with the simplistic beauty of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeit_time




----------



## Elton Balch

Hi all…been a while (ok, quite a while…) since I’ve posted here. Just received this gently used Portuguese 40 automatic with blue dial and brown strap. Love the combination!


----------



## Elton Balch

This one today (Wednesday):


----------



## Speedy B

Brand new.... to me!


----------



## Sebast975

I have Portuguese heritage so always wanted one of these. Looks like a dinner plate on my wrist but I love it anyway.


----------



## OptiUK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustAbe

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## carlhaluss

IWC Aquatimer Chronograph "Darwin" Edition. "The first watch in IWC's history with a bronze case is a tribute to the spirit of discovery shown by Charles Darwin and to the expedition vessels of his era."


----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI today


----------



## carlhaluss

Mark XVIII Heritage. Barely a month ago, I had the new Big Pilot 43. It is a remarkable watch. But for many reasons it just did not work for me. It seems yesterday I found the perfect Pilot's watch. The 40mm size seems to be the best in a Pilot's watch for my wrist. Although at 7.25in I can wear most watches comfortably.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## carlhaluss

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16256284
> View attachment 16256282
> View attachment 16256285
> View attachment 16256287
> View attachment 16256288
> View attachment 16256289




Wow! What a gorgeous, solid and robust piece!


----------



## carlhaluss

First full day with IWC Mark XVIII. Couple of shots to show the great dial and handset details. And excellent lume!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous, solid and robust piece!


Thank you kindly Carl, one of my favorites also, the size and Gērald Genta design is just one of the many attributes I Love about it 👌🏽


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

A heavy rainfall day seems a good one for the Aquatimer! And a Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends in the USA!


----------



## iceman767

Inge









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Aquatimer Monday. Hope you have a great week!


----------



## Elton Balch

Had this on earlier today:










Moved to the Portuguiser a few minutes ago:


----------



## Elton Balch

Playing with my IWC collection; moved to this for now.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## -CUJO-




----------



## Tony A.H

carlhaluss said:


> Mark XVIII Heritage. Barely a month ago, I had the new Big Pilot 43. It is a remarkable watch. But for many reasons it just did not work for me. It seems yesterday I found the perfect Pilot's watch. The 40mm size seems to be the best in a Pilot's watch for my wrist. Although at 7.25in I can wear most watches comfortably.
> View attachment 16255241



Gorgeous looking Heritage Carl. Congratulations.
i'm just wondering why you didn't like the 43mm ??. obviously with your wrist size can carry it quite comfortably. was it the Weight, the ergonomics, or the over all look of the watch that you didn't like ?.


----------



## RegularStormy




----------



## carlhaluss

Tony A.H said:


> Gorgeous looking Heritage Carl. Congratulations.
> i'm just wondering why you didn't like the 43mm ??. obviously with your wrist size can carry it quite comfortably. was it the Weight, the ergonomics, or the over all look of the watch that you didn't like ?.


Thanks for asking! I actually found the stark white numbers and markers against the black dial a bit overwhelming. To me, the watch had more of a wrist presence than even the 46.2mm BP. The 46.2mm BP has the Power Reserve Indicator and Date going on, and it tends to make the dial look almost smaller IMO. Also, I could never get the watch to sit comfortably on my wrist. In part due to the relatively narrow strap/lug width. The lug width is 21mm, not even half the case diameter. But I think that is because they are trying to keep the proportions same as the original. Anyway, just because it didn't work for me doesn't mean it's not a beautiful watch. The smaller Mark XVIII works much better, and I love the aesthetics as well as the comfort. Weight of a watch is never an issue with me, so that didn't have anything to do with it. Must say I do prefer the greyish/brown hue of the titanium, and it really works well with the colored/faux patina handset and markers.


----------



## Tony A.H

thanks Carl for providing your feedback. well appreciated and informative.. in the end. you wear what you like.
speaking of Titanium. i love the new B-Dial 43mm they just introduced.


----------



## carlhaluss

Tony A.H said:


> thanks Carl for providing your feedback. well appreciated and informative.. in the end. you wear what you like.
> speaking of Titanium. i love the new B-Dial 43mm they just introduced.


Yes. I saw that one at a local IWC event last weekend. That was actually what made me decide to look at the Heritage. I loved the look of the titanium and the dial on the 43mm B-Dial actually seemed to wear smaller. Only thing I did not care for, is that it is only lumed at the 12, 3, 6 and 9 markers. But the dial actually looks very vintage. It was also more expensive than the BP43 which I had. I took a bit of a hit on that one when I sold it, so I couldn't afford to spend another 10k+ on a new one. The Heritage is half the price, and I prefer it anyway! 😎


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tikander




----------



## Elton Balch

Going with the Plastiki today; pic from this morning…


----------



## newhorizon

Pilot for the City!


----------



## Tony A.H

been wearing this for a few days


----------



## Time Exposure

IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph, reference 3704, from 1996. As the latest version in a 16-year run (1981-1997), this version features all the improvements made to the model. Easily the version best suited for daily wear (though, like most of us, I wear it in rotation). It’s not my best chronograph, but it is my favorite. I do prefer the 1981 version though, even if it is not as well suited for carefree (but careful) wear. They are just so hard to find with their original 1981-only components!
Whoops…getting long-winded again about my favorite watch…


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -CUJO-

Time Exposure said:


> IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph, reference 3704, from 1996.


Beautiful. One of my all time favorite chronos.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## newhorizon

Tony A.H said:


> been wearing this for a few days
> 
> View attachment 16287165


Why wouldn't you? Such a beauty! I would probably forget about my other watches in my watch case if I had the 5002.


----------



## Tony A.H

newhorizon said:


> Why wouldn't you? Such a beauty! I would probably forget about my other watches in my watch case if I had the 5002.


😊 thanks.
i've had this Watch for about 15 years. many came and gone during that time, but this stayed with me and has a special place in my heart.
what makes it even more special it that it's a Transitional piece.


----------



## JustAbe

Have a blessed and peaceful F1 weekend, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Snyde

JustAbe said:


> Have a blessed and peaceful F1 weekend, everyone!!!
> View attachment 16293346


Gorgeous watch. I’ll need to give one of these a try one day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Snyde said:


> Gorgeous watch. I’ll need to give one of these a try one day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @Snyde!! It is light and legible, and the sunburst blue dial is fantastic!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Elton Balch

My Mark XVII.


----------



## newhorizon

Not wearing it exactly but put this Mark XVI on my wrist to take a wrist shot as I wanted to see how IWC Milanaise bracelet would look, thought not bad at all!


----------



## Elton Balch

Moved to this one today…pic from earlier.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## newhorizon

Was at the Hudson water front, this is how close I can get this Cousteau Chrono Diver to the waters..


----------



## iceman767

The porto









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch

Switched to this one this morning…


----------



## chnzwh




----------



## MHe225




----------



## Elton Balch

Portuguiser today…


----------



## Atebit

I WISH I was wearing an Ingenieur Chrono Sport right now…


----------



## RegularStormy




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

patte said:


> Today the 3705
> 
> View attachment 15863562
> View attachment 15863563


VERY COOL


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Have a great Christmas Day! Having a white one here in Vancouver!


----------



## gyang333




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hope you are all enjoying the holidays!


----------



## 5959HH

My one and only IWC.


----------



## iceman767

5959HH said:


> My one and only IWC.


A truly lovely dial that is very tricky to capture on camera. Pairs very well on the OEM bracelet too. Lovely watch enjoy it! 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## gyang333

carlhaluss said:


> Hope you are all enjoying the holidays!


Oooo boy that looks amazing! That's bronze right? Do you need to clean it regularly so that it doesn't turn green?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

gyang333 said:


> Oooo boy that looks amazing! That's bronze right? Do you need to clean it regularly so that it doesn't turn green?


Thank you! Yes, it's bronze. With this particular bronze alloy, it is more inclined to turn black rather than green. I just leave it, and let it gain it's natural patina. If I polish it, it looks more like gold. If it gets exposed to sea water or perspiration it will patina faster. I have seen pics of this watch that are really black! This is a great review by a guy who uses his to dive and hike a lot. You can see the blackness in some of the pics: Why I Bought The IWC Aquatimer Bronze Dive Watch


----------



## gyang333

carlhaluss said:


> Thank you! Yes, it's bronze. With this particular bronze alloy, it is more inclined to turn black rather than green. I just leave it, and let it gain it's natural patina. If I polish it, it looks more like gold. If it gets exposed to sea water or perspiration it will patina faster. I have seen pics of this watch that are really black! This is a great review by a guy who uses his to dive and hike a lot. You can see the blackness in some of the pics: Why I Bought The IWC Aquatimer Bronze Dive Watch


Thank you for sharing that article, that's a cool patina! Much more unique than the typical green. Enjoy!


----------



## carlhaluss

gyang333 said:


> Thank you for sharing that article, that's a cool patina! Much more unique than the typical green. Enjoy!


Thanks. Glad you enjoyed the article!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseytime

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Do you know the material making the outline for the numerals?


----------



## wkw

jerseytime said:


> Wow. Do you know the material making the outline for the numerals?


Thanks.

I’m not too sure but I know it is applied markers with ? silver / metal border, instead of printed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## carlhaluss

IWC Aquatimer Chronograph “Expedition Charles Darwin”. The first IWC model to have a Bronze case.


----------



## gyang333

jerseytime said:


> Wow. Do you know the material making the outline for the numerals?


Seeing the 7-day movement watches are considered flagship, should be white gold.


----------



## Elton Balch

Going with Top Gun today…


----------



## alesanrodz

IWC Portofino IW391027. This pic was from a couple of days ago but still my daily.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Ingenieur


----------



## alund




----------



## MHe225




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Crosspolytope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyDavis

Super simple:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

No I’m not actually wearing this watch. Impressed with the virtual try on feature on the IWC app. Been trying on watches all day!


----------



## Time Exposure

Crosspolytope said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my goodness…there’s TWO of us?
Well, I didn’t wear any of mine today, but I’m over the moon to see one on a wrist other than mine!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Nate11




----------



## XZACM102




----------



## Elton Balch

Todays choice is the Ingenieur Plastiki; I still remember buying it from my AD. I saw it in the case and thought “who’s going to buy that”, decided to try it on and ended up leaving with it! More than a dozen years later and I still love it.


----------



## alund




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## AnonPi

carlhaluss said:


>


I like the black patina that's developing, very nice.


----------



## carlhaluss

AnonPi said:


> I like the black patina that's developing, very nice.


Thank you! I am pleased how this has developed over a relatively short period of time. As time goes by, it will darken of course. But I quite like it now as it is!


----------



## newhorizon

Not an oversized Portofino, 40mm on the small wrist of my 9 year old🙂 

That is my younger one wanting to try for a wrist shot this morning, he is always intrigued by my IWCs, had me take a wrist shot this time and asked me to post.. lol! Apparently my first wrist shot post in the New Year is not of my wrist.


----------



## JOPatt14

Mark XV on bracelet. Soooo comfortable.


----------



## carlhaluss

Mark XVIII Heritage. Have a great weekend!


----------



## RegularStormy

Been wearing this for almost 2 months straight


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgrigoras

Puppy time


----------



## carlhaluss

IWC Pilot Mark XVIII Heritage


----------



## scubaboy60

IWC Aquatimer Cousteau Chrono


----------



## gr8adv

Tritium rules today


----------



## PorscheGuy1

nice


----------



## Time Exposure

gr8adv said:


> Tritium rules today
> View attachment 16379491


I love it!
I hate it!
The 3707 replaced my beloved 3704 Porsche Design Titan when IWC and Porsche Design ended their 20-year partnership.
And no, I don’t really hate it. I actually like it.


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all.

Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI is my only IWC and back on my wrist again today.


----------



## carlhaluss

Finnair is the first European airline to operate the Airbus A350.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## PorscheGuy1

jacques cousteau aquatimer LE #13


----------



## iceman767

Iwc gem









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Goodnight!


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## swift

First gen spitfire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Still my Mark XVI


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## -CUJO-

My favorite combo:


----------



## Time Exposure

I like your IWC by the Porsche.

On a related note, my Porsche Design by IWC.


----------



## -CUJO-

Time Exposure said:


> I like your IWC by the Porsche.
> 
> On a related note, my Porsche Design by IWC.


I‘ve always loved that watch! It’s definitely on my short list. Hopefully, I’ll come across one someday.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bmwbruce




----------



## MHe225

-CUJO- said:


> My favorite combo:


Okay, wee bit off topic .... I have a very similar picture. In this case, combo is Omega and Porsche.








Full disclosure, the Railmaster is mine, the Porsche is not.
Back to the scheduled programming.

PS - my Mark XVI and Railmaster are "complementary watches" - the numbers missing on the IWC have found their way to this Omega model.
PSS - I've repeatedly said of either that they could easily be my only watch. If pressed for only one, I'd pick the Mark XVI (bracelet is superior).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## iceman767

Spitfire









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Elton Balch

This one…


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anch

BP43 black on black monotone stitch IWC strap. 6.25" wrist.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## carlhaluss

Enjoy your Friday and the weekend ahead!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

Very happy with this newly acquired Spitfire. Nice and worry free watch ready for anything.


----------



## dak_la




----------



## Alimamy

This will be the watch on my wrist for a while.


----------



## NewProggie

Just came in today: Mark XVIII.
Even though I wanted to wait for the (not even remotely or officially announced) successor of the Mark xxx as I expect IWC to assemble them with their own in house caliber just as they're already doing with the Spitfire series, I couldn't resist to get hold of this one.


----------



## JorgeB

Doppel Ceratanium, this was from couple days ago but still wearing it today.


----------



## northside

My 24 year old Mark XII.


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## rrchmnn

Technically yesterday!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## tikander

It's black and white.


----------



## carlhaluss

Saturday fun with IWC Mark XVIII Heritage


----------



## Lowpeak

3706










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## NewProggie

My other two beloved ones


----------



## alund




----------



## Elton Balch

F.A. Jones today…


----------



## carlhaluss

Throwback Thursday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## newhorizon




----------



## Alimamy

Trying to have "one watch guy" type discipline. Can it be done?


----------



## Maddog1970

Alimamy said:


> Trying to have "one watch guy" type discipline. Can it be done?


Good luck….and crazy nice spitfire!


----------



## Maddog1970

Vintage mark18


----------



## martin_blank

Went into to pick up the blue dial chrono but got stuck on this green/ bronze combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## KRedman




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stchambe

I've recently become obsessed with IWC for some reason.


----------



## newhorizon

My long time dream of adding 3717 Laureus limited edition has come true, finally. Love the the blue dial on this, it is so different from LPPs.


----------



## fmc000

Congrats!


----------



## kritameth

newhorizon said:


> My long time dream of adding 3717 Laureus limited edition has come true, finally. Love the the blue dial on this, it is so different from LPPs.


Congrats!


----------



## 5959HH

XVI today


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774




----------



## lo_scrivano

Buddy and I were out and about today with our pilot watches!


----------



## 5959HH

Just sourced a mint preowned SS IWC bracelet today. I had forgotten how comfortable and well designed IWC bracelets are.


----------



## northside

My 23 yr old Mark XII.


----------



## Maddog1970

Vintage mark XVIII


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JodyDavis

Happy Friday!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI back on my wrist again today.


----------



## Alimamy

Spitfire, all day every day.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinita

3228 for me


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## martin_blank

Tgif! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

My one and only IWC


----------



## Nate11

NewProggie said:


> Just came in today: Mark XVIII.
> Even though I wanted to wait for the (not even remotely or officially announced) successor of the Mark xxx as I expect IWC to assemble them with their own in house caliber just as they're already doing with the Spitfire series, I couldn't resist to get hold of this one.
> 
> View attachment 16420691


Looks great. I have the spitfire and while I absolutely love it and appreciate that it’s in house I’d def buy a mark 18.

where’s the bracelet from?


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 5959HH




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI today


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Michael8282




----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI today. Glad I was able to source this SS OEM bracelet that’s not only comfortable but cab be sized with a couple of toothpicks.


----------



## Rodentman

Today the Big Pirate...


----------



## iceman767

GG influenced design









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael8282




----------



## BlakeA

Just picked up this 36mm Pilot. I’m not really big on butterfly clasps, but this bracelet is really comfortable and the 36mm is also nice on my skinny 6.5” wrist. I’ve been wearing a Rolex 114060 for 4 years now and thought I would try something a bit smaller/lighter for a change. I have my name in for months with the local AD (where I purchased my Submariner) for the 36mm Explorer 1, but who knows if I’ll ever get the call.


----------



## njhinde

BlakeA said:


> Just picked up this 36mm Pilot. I’m not really big on butterfly clasps, but this bracelet is really comfortable and the 36mm is also nice on my skinny 6.5” wrist. I’ve been wearing a Rolex 114060 for 4 years now and thought I would try something a bit smaller/lighter for a change. I have my name in for months with the local AD (where I purchased my Submariner) for the 36mm Explorer 1, but who knows if I’ll ever get the call.
> View attachment 16561739


Your new Pilot 36 is beautiful. I know you're waiting hopefully for an Explorer, but I don't see the Pilot as a substitute, rather a classic in its own right. You may even prefer it to the Explorer if/when the time comes ;-). Enjoy your IWC!


----------



## BlakeA

Yes, this IWC has taken a bit of the 'shine' off of the 36mm Explorer. I'll just wait until I get the call for the Explorer, and go try it on and compare. Having worn a 6-digit Submariner now for about 4 years, I can say that the oyster bracelet is just really SO good. This fine-link IWC bracelet is very comfortable, but has no fine adjustment like the glidelock Rolex or the adjustable clasp on the Mark XVIII bracelet. But, this is a beautiful watch and I'm overall enjoying it. I need to try the 1.5 bracelet link as I think right now the bracelet may be about a half link too tight, but I cant figure out how to install it..If I cant figure it out this morning, I'll have to give IWC a call.


----------



## 5959HH

BlakeA said:


> Yes, this IWC has taken a bit of the 'shine' off of the 36mm Explorer. I'll just wait until I get the call for the Explorer, and go try it on and compare. Having worn a 6-digit Submariner now for about 4 years, I can say that the oyster bracelet is just really SO good. This fine-link IWC bracelet is very comfortable, but has no fine adjustment like the glidelock Rolex or the adjustable clasp on the Mark XVIII bracelet. But, this is a beautiful watch and I'm overall enjoying it. I need to try the 1.5 bracelet link as I think right now the bracelet may be about a half link too tight, but I cant figure out how to install it..If I cant figure it out this morning, I'll have to give IWC a call.


IWC SS OEM bracelets are a snap changing out, and can be accomplished with two toothpicks. Press the tiny button with one toothpick while simultaneously pushing the pin closest through the link. To reinstall simply reverse the process. Should be You Tube tutorial information available.


----------



## 5959HH




----------



## BlakeA

I figured it out. Thanks!


----------



## 5959HH

BlakeA said:


> I figured it out. Thanks!


Normally a couple of brass pushers come with the set but nice thing about toothpicks is impossible to inadvertently scratch your watch with a wooden toothpick.


----------



## BlakeA

5959HH said:


> Normally a couple of brass pushers come with the set but nice thing about toothpicks is impossible to inadvertently scratch your watch with a wooden toothpick.


Yes, I did use the pushers that came with the watch, and luckily, I didn’t scratch anything (unlike the person who sized my brand new submariner at the AD). 😣


----------



## 5959HH

BlakeA said:


> Yes, I did use the pushers that came with the watch, and luckily, I didn’t scratch anything (unlike the person who sized my brand new submariner at the AD).


Glad you were able to size the IWC yourself. Really no excuse for an AD scratching a brand new Submariner although best to insist it be done by a watchmaker. 

















Or you can order this handy tool from Esslinger that has a hollow ground 1.7mm screwdriver precisely designed for Rolex Oyster bracelets. You can apply heat from a hairdryer or hot water from a faucet tap to break the Loctite seal. 








Then use Loctite 222 to reseal the screw.


----------



## BlakeA

5959HH said:


> Glad you were able to size the IWC yourself. Really no excuse for an AD scratching a brand new Submariner although best to insist it be done by a watchmaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can order this handy tool from Esslinger that has a hollow ground 1.7mm screwdriver precisely designed for Rolex Oyster bracelets. You can apply heat from a hairdryer or hot water from a faucet tap to break the Loctite seal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then use Loctite 222 to reseal the screw.


Yeah, I’ve since learned (the hard way) to just do it myself, so I have a similar screwdriver and that same locktite and my wifes hair dryer.


----------



## 5959HH

Worthwhile I think to have a hollow ground screwdriver. This Bergeon has a 1.6mm rather than 1.7mm but probably works just as well on Rolex Oyster screws as well as on Panerai screws. I think I bought this from Otto Frei although Esslinger might carry it too.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 96SS10SS

My first IWC!


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Tony A.H

5002 Transitional


----------



## anch

Newly serviced and on a new factory strap.


----------



## phrede




----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI again today


----------



## mjrchabot

Just picked up from the AD yesterday… in love!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

mjrchabot said:


> Just picked up from the AD yesterday… in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GREAT looking watch. the blue hands against while/silverish dial is pure class.
congratulations.


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Jeans on a Friday at the office… the 5007 looks at home still 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Wearing this a few days ago…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakeA

iWC 36mm Pilot.


----------



## Ptern




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mgsooner

Had the Mark XV on today. I really love this thing.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## 5959HH

39mm XVI again today. The XVI & XV are my two favorites. The OEM bracelet is also top notch.


----------



## jmerino7

This one.










Thanks.


----------



## alund




----------



## Terry M.

Just landed


----------



## Swiss_Artisan

bit late for flieger friday, but since this one is my new everydaywatch, here it goes


----------



## Michael8282




----------



## TallWatch

wrong thread ...


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12

New Pilot Chrono 41


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael8282




----------



## 5959HH

MARK XVI TODAY


----------



## 5959HH

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I’m unfamiliar with that model but really like the simple understated look of it.


----------



## tikander

anch said:


> Newly serviced and on a new factory strap.
> View attachment 16584967


Lovely! If you don't mind could you detail what you did to it in the service? If you took it to Schaffhausen that is, and especially if you had brushing done or replacements of any visible parts. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## say76

5959HH said:


> I’m unfamiliar with that model but really like the simple understated look of it.


Thanks it's a iwc yacht club no date 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting low on power there!  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

mjrchabot said:


> Getting low on power there!  lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good observation! 

I normally wind the watch until the second hand starts moving. 

This picture was taken before I leave home for work.

Now, it gets a little better when I’m in office.

By the end of day, I will get 4-day power reserve 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

mjrchabot said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours is good for 4.5 days 

Nice watch !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NewProggie




----------



## AlohaPineapple

day 1 with my first IWC


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Mark XV today


----------



## mjrchabot

Absolutely love the 5007!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael8282




----------



## mjrchabot

Love the different shades this dial gives off…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolr

Liking this strap with the Heritage...


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## BlakeA




----------



## TallWatch




----------



## feckman




----------



## 5959HH

Mark XV today


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## chnzwh

Portuguese Chrono on bracelet thanks to the weather


----------



## kiwidj

Lake Tahoe











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## carlhaluss

The IWC Aquatimer "Charles Darwin" has spent far too long in the drawer!


----------



## 5959HH




----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

When the kids go to bed … bring out the Aperol baby!
Need to drop a 2 month review of this watch soon. It has completely exceeded my expectations…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Another Mark XVI day


----------



## Rodentman

This today...


----------



## deepsea03

New to me IW500901


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Michael8282




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

B.I


----------



## iceman767

This









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Picked up my OEM matte brown strap for the 5007 yesterday. Dealer tossed it in with my purchase but took about 8-9 weeks to be delivered.

Love this combination, it’s exactly what I had in mind. The blue gloss strap is great quality but looked a bit more formal. This matte brown dressed it down beautifully.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

mjrchabot said:


> Picked up my OEM matte brown strap for the 5007 yesterday. Dealer tossed it in with my purchase but took about 8-9 weeks to be delivered.
> 
> Love this combination, it’s exactly what I had in mind. The blue gloss strap is great quality but looked a bit more formal. This matte brown dressed it down beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think both straps look great on this watch. but the Brown gives a very nice contrast against White dial 🔥.
congratulations.


----------



## deepsea03

wrong date, right watch


----------



## mjrchabot

2.5 months later and this 5007 remains my favourite in the collection. Could easily wear this everyday… I almost do!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

Space Needle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH




----------



## Hutch BMX

5959HH said:


>


Love the Mark XV Spitfire! Mine says hello.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

Correction. I didn’t realize yours was a Mark XVI. Looks so similar! Beautiful watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplex

Greetings from the top of Europe and the Top Gun Automatic.


----------



## franksf

Put new strap on my XVII...love it. Makes it a tad more casual.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Phlieger Phriday


----------



## Maddog1970

This today….


----------



## Bobmwr

Friday wear…


----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

New arrival


----------



## wkw

hoppes-no9 said:


> New arrival


Congratulations!

This is a very special configuration as I understand bracelet is available on black dial only.

Your watch sure looks really sharp.

Wear in good health.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseytime

hoppes-no9 said:


> New arrival


That is a really nice watch! Can I ask, what is the reference number and year?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

jerseytime said:


> That is a really nice watch! Can I ask, what is the reference number and year?


Thanks! IW3570-01. I believe it’s a current model, although according to the NYC boutique and IWC USA, I got the last one in the US. So maybe they’re discontinuing it??


----------



## hoppes-no9

wkw said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> This is a very special configuration as I understand bracelet is available on black dial only.
> 
> Your watch sure looks really sharp.
> 
> Wear in good health.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, and you’re absolutely right. I ordered the factory bracelet to give me options


----------



## AlohaPineapple

trying out a new NATO for the summer


----------



## northside




----------



## Ptern




----------



## deepsea03

If you don't go to Home Depot, is it really a weekend?!?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Len S

hoppes-no9 said:


> New arrival


Congratulations. That is quite a beauty. I would love to see a wrist pic if you have one.


----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI again today


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## rafaellunes

BP 43 Top Gun











Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

The Portuguese the perfect chronograph. The design is timeless









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

IW500901


----------



## autofiend

Mark XVI on rotation this week


----------



## Nutbeem

Le Petit Prince Timezoner on Bospherous Leather strap - ready for the Amazon!


----------



## longle10

Late Night Shift









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

Len S said:


> Congratulations. That is quite a beauty. I would love to see a wrist pic if you have one.


Thanks man!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

deepsea03 said:


> If you don't go to Home Depot, is it really a weekend?!?


Girlfriend and I just recently moved into a new house, so no, it’s not really a weekend unless we go to Home Depot (and Lowe’s, and Costco, and Sam’s Club, and probably a furniture store or two or three, and…).

Great IWC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Nutbeem said:


> Le Petit Prince Timezoner on Bospherous Leather strap - ready for the Amazon!
> 
> View attachment 16812005


Beautiful! How do you like it. I like all the applied stuff on the Le Petit Prince models and obviously the blue dial is great. 



hoppes-no9 said:


> Thanks man!


Stunning watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mddah02

Uncomplicated Mark XI from the year I was born.


----------



## Hutch BMX

mddah02 said:


> Uncomplicated Mark XI from the year I was born.


What a clean example!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy616




----------



## MHe225

Been wearing the Big Portuguese all week ......


----------



## deepsea03

500901


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Big Pilot today for FliegerFriday  on loan from a bro  
Chunky watch for my 6.8” wrist


----------



## Len S

hoppes-no9 said:


> Thanks man!


Wow. What a beauty. It looks great on your wrist. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## rafaellunes

My BP 43 with a new OEM strap


















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Michael8282




----------



## Antwerp_Watch




----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy

New strap


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## AlohaPineapple




----------



## 5959HH




----------



## Elton Balch

This one today…


----------



## jmerino7

Swedish Suede...


----------



## DowningB




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

New to me Aquatimer "Chuck".


----------



## rafaellunes

Another angle today.....










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

rafaellunes said:


> Another angle today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Oh, I love that strap! I was looking at this model at my AD last month, I love the look. But I thought it was too much black on the black strap. This combo is sweet!

Is that an OEM strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes

mjrchabot said:


> Oh, I love that strap! I was looking at this model at my AD last month, I love the look. But I thought it was too much black on the black strap. This combo is sweet!
> 
> Is that an OEM strap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! This is an OEM strap that comes originally with a chrono pilot mojave desert edition! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

Slummin it with this old thing again.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

BP500901


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI Spitfire my only IWC


----------



## Len S

hoppes-no9 said:


> Slummin it with this old thing again.


 What a beautiful watch.


----------



## mjrchabot

deepsea03 said:


> BP500901


Looks awesome on this strap. Wish I had the wrist to pull this off! lol looks like a 40mm watch in this pic… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI again next couple of days.


----------



## mjrchabot

God I love this watch, but I can’t believe its MSRP has gone from $14.8k CAD to $16.8k CAD in the three months I’ve owned. I feel extremely fortunate to have picked it up for $14k taxes in, with an additional strap included at no cost. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immerschnell

martin_blank said:


> Tgif!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one


----------



## immerschnell

5959HH said:


> My one and only IWC


Looks clean!!


----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI again today


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Deadheadz1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI again. My one and only IWC.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JES-PDX

Top Gun Doppelchrono.









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## SA44

Back from repair and back on the wrist.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Six days, one watch. That could be a personal best!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

The little prince


----------



## daveswordfish

Still…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

daveswordfish said:


> Six days, one watch. That could be a personal best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrist size Dave?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

1165dvd said:


> Wrist size Dave?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just under 8”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyDavis

Pilot 36:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Well after 7 days with the new Aquatimer, thought it time to change it up…have a great weekend!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

daveswordfish said:


> Six days, one watch. That could be a personal best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning piece!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

this. till whenever


----------



## BigPilot5002

Tony A.H said:


> this. till whenever


I have this same watch Big Pilot 5002. My best watch in my collection. Absolutely perfection. I have a bunch of rolexes (vintage and contemporary) and a bunch of IWC:s. Like them all but this watch is and will always be the best.


----------



## Tony A.H

BigPilot5002 said:


> I have this same watch Big Pilot 5002. My best watch in my collection. Absolutely perfection. I have a bunch of rolexes (vintage and contemporary) and a bunch of IWC:s. Like them all but this watch is and will always be the best.


100% with you.

i bought and sold lots of watches (not for the purpose of flipping them), but this one is still in my collection . after owning it for at about 15 years. i'm still in love with it.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael8282




----------



## ryanb741




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## toolr

Just picked up a MKXVIII LPP, I ordered the blue rubber strap with textile insert from the Blue ceramic "Laureus Sport For Good". I really like it!


----------



## MHe225

@Tony A.H and @BigPilot5002 - I like everything about the Big Pilot, except its size (okay, price also - so 2 things I don't like). I have visited my favorite IWC dealer several times and tried it on .... it's just too big for my 6.75" wrist. Disappointed at that, but alas.
Been wearing it's sibling (cousin?) for the past several weeks - this one is about the largest piece in my collection. Some will argue that it's too big for my wrist, but I have convinced myself that it's okay (photo taken last week)


----------



## toolr

My newest again today, loving it!


----------



## Tony A.H

MHe225 said:


> @Tony A.H and @BigPilot5002 - I like everything about the Big Pilot, except its size (okay, price also - so 2 things I don't like). I have visited my favorite IWC dealer several times and tried it on .... it's just too big for my 6.75" wrist. Disappointed at that, but alas.
> Been wearing it's sibling (cousin?) for the past several weeks - this one is about the largest piece in my collection. Some will argue that it's too big for my wrist, but I have convinced myself that it's okay (photo taken last week)
> View attachment 16982131


Well firstly. that Portuguese looks mighty sweet . i don't find it big at all. 

i'm afraid to say that 6.75 inch wrist is small to carry a 46mm BP. (i have a 7,1/4 inch wrist).
*have you tried the 43mm BP.*. if you do. you should look at it from about 6 feet distance standing in front of a tall mirror (most ADs should have big mirrors). then you'll go from there.. also, remember that a close up picture like yours always makes an average size watch look too big.


----------



## c3p0

Trying it on with a suit.


----------



## newhorizon




----------



## sharpq




----------



## danielnpina

My favorite diver









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Just switched out the OEM SS bracelet on my Mark XVI Spitfire to this for the next few months.


----------



## newhorizon

Cousteau Calypso for the Friday!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## newhorizon

Laureus Pilot for the hump day!


----------



## 1165dvd

My first for the brand. A new-to-me Aquatimer. What a beast. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeepingPlain




----------



## c3p0




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

daveswordfish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow  stunning.


----------



## 1165dvd

Stopped at a local brewery today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

A new acquisition for me.


----------



## ddaly12

Yesterday… but still, sexy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg75




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## toolr

LPP today


----------



## Guarionex




----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

Finally got around to buying a Zulu Sailcloth quick release band that I admired on another member‘s post. I love the alligator bands (I own the black and brown) but thought I’d wear my watch more often if I had a casual band.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antwerp_Watch




----------



## Spikemauler




----------



## njhinde

I used to wear my Portugieser Chrono a lot more than my Portofino, but after switching to this old strap I get a whole new feeling and am really enjoying and appreciating the pure simplicity and elegance again.


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

njhinde said:


> I used to wear my Portugieser Chrono a lot more than my Portofino, but after switching to this old strap I get a whole new feeling and am really enjoying and appreciating the pure simplicity and elegance again.
> View attachment 17040330
> 
> View attachment 17040328


Is that brown or a burgundy strap? looks good!


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## njhinde

NewWatchGuy1559 said:


> Is that brown or a burgundy strap? looks good!


Thanks . It is a reddish-brown vintage style hand-made Italian leather.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI Spitfire today


----------



## agravelle

The new Mark XX today!


----------



## toolr

LPP on the IWC blue embossed calfsking strap.


----------



## Antwerp_Watch




----------



## Tagdevil

Aquatimer on bronze strap from TheWatchSteward…..


----------



## BigPilot5002




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Mark XII


----------



## mddah02

Hazard reduction burn in Australia with my trusty Mark XV. Leather wrist straps rot quickly in this environment.


----------



## 5959HH

Hadn’t worn this Mark XVI in awhile


----------



## fgarian

Tried this on at the Vancouver boutique today. Will be mine in 2023 as long as we don’t hit a serious recession.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Mark XVI again today


----------



## ARi G




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I saw this on my dentist’s wrist today and was wow’d  didn’t try it on but now I want to go check it out. 
Anyone here has it? 
Has the mvt been working fine? Some of their manufacture chronos have had issues. 
It’s a beauty and 13mm thickness is reasonable for a Chrono Vs other models


----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

NWA
Picked this beauty up from the AD last night. 
IWC Portugieser IW371620 on the OEM IWC rubber strap. 
I Always loved the Portugieser line up but they always seemed a bit dressy for me and it never was the right time. 
This one strikes the right balance, with the blue subdials & font as well as the blue rubber all dressing it down a bit so it suits me and my casual style better, the perfect Portugieser for me


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Portugieser IW371620 today for a day of shopping with the fam and the Avatar movie later.


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

My watch of the day is the IWC IW371620 PORTUGIESER CHRONOGRAPH


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael8282




----------



## Greg75




----------



## BigPilot5002




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## JodyDavis




----------



## Freka91

Loving my IWC pilot chrono on a B&R Bands strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPilot5002

IWC Mark XV with a brown two-piece-NATO.


----------

